# Il Fratello di Chiellini attacca Mexes



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

Claudio Chiellini fratello del difensore della Juventus Giorgio Chiellini, dopo il pugno dato da Mexes a suo fratello ha scritto su twitter:*"Che uomo di *****"*.


Mexes ha sbagliato e ora paga ma da che pulpito arriva la pretica, Chiellini non è da meno eh.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Guarda non accetterei mai moralismi del genere da Chiellini, maestro in queste *****te.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2013)

Io insulterei mio fratello se si buttasse a terra come una bambina di cinque anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

ma che ruoloa ha il fratello di Chiellini??


----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Underhill84 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma che ruoloa ha il fratello di Chiellini??


procuratore


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2013)

A me dispiace che Chiellini sia vivo


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Ottobre 2013)

la violenza e' sempre da condannare .....pero' se almeno lo prendeva sul naso non se ne accorgeva nessuno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2013)

quando chiellini tira i capelli a cavani invece che uomo è??


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Ottobre 2013)

Mexes *********, ma Chiellini è forse uno dei giocatori più scorretti della serie A, e non solo perchè gioca con le mani spesso e volentieri, anche per simulazioni e lamentele continue. Lo odio profondamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini è fortunato a ritrovarsi ancora intero quel naso orrendo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> procuratore



bella roba


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini e famiglia dovrebbero tenere quelle fogne un po' più chiuse.


----------



## Mou (6 Ottobre 2013)

Riuscite ad elencare episodi scorretti di Chiellini oltre i Capelli tirati a Cavani? Prego.


----------



## Liuk (7 Ottobre 2013)

Vedendo il titolo del topic credevo che il fratello di Chiellini fosse quello che è andato a farsi intervistare facendo la morale a Mexes e facendo il santarellino.
Dai non può essere che il vero Chiellini abbia la faccia tosta di fare la morale a qualcuno.

Detto questo spero che Mexes muoia stanotte.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini è un animale, meriterebbe tutto il male possibile.


----------



## ROQ (7 Ottobre 2013)

ahahaha i chiellini hanno anche il coraggio di parlare.
Mexes da squalifica ovviamente e pure mega multa


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Povero Chiello


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riuscite ad elencare episodi scorretti di Chiellini oltre i Capelli tirati a Cavani? Prego.


----------



## Liuk (7 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Liuk (7 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Liuk (7 Ottobre 2013)

Per trovare questi ci ho messo 30 secondi su youtube, e ce ne sono altri... ad esempio ricordo una gomitata a Ibra in un Inter-Juve di non so che anno, più altri gesti scorretti di cui ricordo la dinamica dell'episodio ma non saprei dire in che partita fosse..


----------



## folletto (7 Ottobre 2013)

quella su Armero è clamorosa e vergognosa, altro che il mezzo cazzottino di quel demente di Mexes


PS ma lasciando perdere le valutazioni personali su quale atto è più o meno grave, vigliacco etc etc, tra l'episodio di Mexes su chiellini e quello di chiellini su Armero c'è (o meglio ci sarà....) una differenza notevole........indovinate un pò qual'è / sarà?


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riuscite ad elencare episodi scorretti di Chiellini oltre i Capelli tirati a Cavani? Prego.



Sei poco furbo, ti dai la zappa sui piedi da solo.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2013)

L'asino ha dato dell'orecchione al coniglio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chissà se rivedremo [MENTION=811]mourinhomifottotuamoglie[/MENTION] in questo topic


----------



## runner (7 Ottobre 2013)

chiellini e suo fratello a mio avviso sono come i politi Italiani....

lupi travestiti da agnelli.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sarà, ma lo è almeno quanto tuo fratello.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riuscite ad elencare episodi scorretti di Chiellini oltre i Capelli tirati a Cavani? Prego.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200367139809337&set=a.3086397367149.2117186.1480367184&type=1&ref=nf

No ma lui queste cose non le fa.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riuscite ad elencare episodi scorretti di Chiellini oltre i Capelli tirati a Cavani? Prego.








Ho finito, vostro onore. E mancano diverse perle.


----------



## Dexter (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini è un animale schifoso,della stessa pasta di Pepe e Materazzi. Mettete a confronto la classe di Nesta alle botte di Chiellini...vi viene da vomitare? Sembrano due sport diversi. Questo non toglie che Mexes è un idiòta,sia chiaro.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riuscite ad elencare episodi scorretti di Chiellini oltre i Capelli tirati a Cavani? Prego.



Cadi proprio male, Chiellini è scorrettissimo a dir poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2013)

a parte che il fatto che si tiene la testa dopo aver preso il pugno sulla schiena è una sceneggiata bella e buona come quella di robinho con bonucci...


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Ottobre 2013)

E poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata...


----------



## Tom! (9 Ottobre 2013)

Che grande difensore chiellini. Ovviamente chi lo critica e lo addita come "killer" non lo conosce minimamente...insomma parliamo delle solite chiacchiere da bar.


----------



## Snape (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che grande difensore chiellini. Ovviamente chi lo critica e lo addita come "killer" non lo conosce minimamente...insomma parliamo delle solite chiacchiere da bar.



Certo. Poverino, è stato preso a pugni (dove non si sa)  Mentre lui è sempre elegante e pacato negli interventi.


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che grande difensore chiellini. Ovviamente chi lo critica e lo addita come "killer" non lo conosce minimamente...insomma parliamo delle solite chiacchiere da bar.



Eddai. Chiellini è un macellaio da sempre, non avesse giocato nella Juventus la sua carriera sarebbe molto più condita di gialli e rossi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che grande difensore chiellini. Ovviamente chi lo critica e lo addita come "killer" non lo conosce minimamente...insomma parliamo delle solite chiacchiere da bar.


Ma i video postati dagli altri utenti li hai guardati?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Ottobre 2013)

feedatelo, mi raccomando.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Che grande difensore chiellini. Ovviamente chi lo critica e lo addita come "killer" non lo conosce minimamente...insomma parliamo delle solite chiacchiere da bar.



Firma 2.0

Scalza perfino quelle di Livestrong.


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini è un Materazzi 2.0, con la maglia da carcerato.


----------



## Dexter (9 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Firma 2.0
> 
> Scalza perfino quelle di Livestrong.


io sto facendo la collezione in firma


----------



## Dexter (9 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eddai. Chiellini è un macellaio da sempre, non avesse giocato nella Juventus la sua carriera sarebbe molto più condita di gialli e rossi.


se non avesse giocato nella Juventus probabilmente non avrebbe neanche tutta questa considerazione di cui gode oggi. non dico sia scarso,ma per molti è fortissimo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se non avesse giocato nella Juventus probabilmente non avrebbe neanche tutta questa considerazione di cui gode oggi. non dico sia scarso,ma per molti è fortissimo...



Ti dico la verità,all'Europeo 2008 mi piacque molto,ma non l'ho mai rivisto a quei livelli.Ad oggi è un onesto mestierante che ha la fortuna di giocare in una squadra molto organizzata,in cui Barzagli sembra kaiser Franz e Bonucci un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Tom! (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sinceramente dei video youtube non so che farci. E' un difensore che fa della fisicità la sua arma migliore, ci sta che durante una stagione possa esserci qualche entrata scomposta... ma non ha mai fatto entrate con cattiveria, né dato testate o pugni all'avversario (prima che mi cacciate la tirata di capelli di cavani vorrei ricordarvi che 2 secondi prima cavani rifilò un bel calcione gratuito a chiellini e per di più non contento gli diede una bella comitata in faccia, comunque a fine partita si scambiarono la maglia..non so se mi spiego).
L'anno scorso mi ricordo una sua scivolata contro l'atalanta, sulla palla e che colpì con la gamba di richiamo il calciatore, però troppo irruenta e meritevole del giallo che non fu sanzionata. Poi boh, parliamo dei soliti video collage rigorosamente anti-juventini che fanno vedere 5/6 situazioni quando in anni di carriera ne accadono migliaia.
Per non parlare della solita frasetta "se non fosse della juve verrebbe espulso una volta ogni due partite!1!11!!!"... mi sembra sufficientemente ridicola da non meritare spiegazione. Cioè per carità, come sfottò da tifosi ci sta, però non si può realmente mettere su una discussione su una cosa del genere.


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sinceramente dei video youtube non so che farci. E' un difensore che fa della fisicità la sua arma migliore, ci sta che durante una stagione possa esserci qualche entrata scomposta... ma non ha mai fatto entrate con cattiveria, né dato testate o pugni all'avversario (prima che mi cacciate la tirata di capelli di cavani vorrei ricordarvi che 2 secondi prima cavani rifilò un bel calcione gratuito a chiellini e per di più non contento gli diede una bella comitata in faccia, comunque a fine partita si scambiarono la maglia..non so se mi spiego).
> L'anno scorso mi ricordo una sua scivolata contro l'atalanta, sulla palla e che colpì con la gamba di richiamo il calciatore, però troppo irruenta e meritevole del giallo che non fu sanzionata. Poi boh, parliamo dei soliti video collage rigorosamente anti-juventini che fanno vedere 5/6 situazioni quando in anni di carriera ne accadono migliaia.
> Per non parlare della solita frasetta "se non fosse della juve verrebbe espulso una volta ogni due partite!1!11!!!"... mi sembra sufficientemente ridicola da non meritare spiegazione. Cioè per carità, come sfottò da tifosi ci sta, però non si può realmente mettere su una discussione su una cosa del genere.


Ma sparati va.


----------



## Liuk (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *non ha mai fatto entrate con cattiveria*


----------



## Liuk (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *né dato testate o pugni all'avversario*








Ho finito vostro onore.
[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION], con simpatia te lo dico e te lo chiedo per favore. Ogni tanto impara a tenere la bocca chiusa se devi negare l'evidenza.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ah. Sì. E' la fisicità 

Non ha mai fatto entrate con cattiveria 

Ah, sì, non tira gomitate 







Non guardare i video, sono brutti, malvagi, non dicono la verità. 

Ci sono stati utenti gobbi più svegli, che almeno accorgendosi della clamorosa toppata si sono fatti da parte.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia in un post solo è uscita una sequela di boiate tali mai viste


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Poi boh, parliamo dei soliti video collage rigorosamente anti-juventini che fanno vedere 5/6 situazioni quando in anni di carriera ne accadono migliaia.



Moggi innocente, rigore per il Milan, Conte vittima del sistema. Ormai è un disco rotto.

Rendetevi conto che siete riusciti nell'impossibile, ossia diventare più ridicoli degli interisti.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ma poi "Chiellini grande difensore"...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tra l'altro qui c'è un'immagine che vale più di mille parole.

Io ritengo, da tifoso (quindi ovviamente non super partes), che tale Maldini Paolo, in anni 23 di carriera, non si sia praticamente mai lasciato andare ad atteggiamenti intimidatori, rissosi o quant'altro. A dimostrazione di ciò risultano, in vent'anni e rotti, qualcosa come due/tre espulsioni in serie A.

Ecco, uno pensa a Maldini in un certo modo....e poi vedi questo:






Oh toh, Maldini si "inalbera" leggermente con tale Chiellini Giorgio, detto "il Santo Protettore" o "Il gigante buono".

Ma sicuramente è stato il cattivissimo Maldini (non per niente capitano-simbolo di una squadra che utilizza il disegno del diavolo come effige) a prendersela in maniera totalmente gratuita e violenta col suddetto angelo (una volta biondo).


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Ottobre 2013)

è tutto inutile. Gli juventini sono geneticamente portati a negare l'evidenza. Vi basti pensare che hanno sempre reputato nedved un "guerriero" mentre TUTTI sanno che era solo un simulatore i n f a m e!!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2013)

Che poi, dico io, è proprio da "pistola" avere un atteggiamento del genere, da parte di un utente.
Vuol dire perdere qualsiasi credibilità in qualsiasi discussione.


----------



## Snape (9 Ottobre 2013)

Dai ragazzi si sa che qualunque cosa abbiate da dire contro la grande juve è sbagliata, siete dei rosiconi oltre che incompetenti e incapaci, e loro sono le vittime di sempre che stoicamente combattono con onestà e fermezza contro l'ingiustizia moderna.

E pessotto non si è buttato, è stato il cemento ad alzarsi fino a schiantarsi contro il suo volto innocente.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

O mio dio, ma voi allora siete seri.  Non c'è proprio speranza, nono.
D'altronde che speranza ci può essere per gente come Snape e per chi come voi accetta certe cose che scrive? Nessuna.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Noi non siamo seri, non certo come chi definisce Chiellini "un grande difensore" muhahah, oppure lo difende dicendo che è un difensore correttissimo. Si, quella persona è serissima e non piglia per il deretano un intero forum. Si si!!!


----------



## mandraghe (10 Ottobre 2013)

mettere chiellini e "grande difensore" nella stessa frase, equivale a scrivere "cicciolina vergine"...


----------



## Jaqen (10 Ottobre 2013)

Però ometto piccolo di fronte a Paolone eh...... Come si ritrae.... Le leggende viventi fan paura...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2013)

Questo topic sarebbe da mettere in evidenza.  
Ho letto cose che non credevo fosse possibile leggere


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Voi potete ridere quanto volete.
Intanto Chiellini all'estero viene considerato come uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione, posso cacciare tranquillamente la valutazione transfermarket dove viene valutato quasi 30 milioni di euro, che sì, lì spesso girano cifre esorbitanti ma non hanno mai dato segni di pazzia.
Poi sinceramente non è che mi interessa tanto cosa pensiate di chiellini, mi basta sapere che siamo stati la miglior difesa degli ultimi due campionati (poi vinti) e tra le meno battute nella scorsa champions, mi basta questo! : D


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini 30 mln??? Non mi sorprendo di queste parole, soprattutto perché ritiene anche Bonucci un grande difensore.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Voi potete ridere quanto volete.
> Intanto Chiellini all'estero viene considerato come uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione, posso cacciare tranquillamente la valutazione transfermarket dove viene valutato quasi 30 milioni di euro, che sì, lì spesso girano cifre esorbitanti ma non hanno mai dato segni di pazzia.
> Poi sinceramente non è che mi interessa tanto cosa pensiate di chiellini, mi basta sapere che siamo stati la miglior difesa degli ultimi due campionati (poi vinti) e tra le meno battute nella scorsa champions, mi basta questo! : D


in occasione della partita col bayern lo scorso anno,in Germania scrissero che i bavaresi dovevano pressare Chiellini perchè "non sa fare un passaggio". Anche a Manchester è considerato uno zappattore. "Grande considerazione all'estero"...ma per favore. Ricordo anche la grande partita contro Mandzukic lo scorso anno...lo ha solo picchiato...appena si alza il livello è un difensore normale. Per la serie A ovvio sia tanta roba,anche perchè può far quello che vuole.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in occasione della partita col bayern lo scorso anno,in Germania scrissero che i bavaresi dovevano pressare Chiellini perchè "non sa fare un passaggio". Anche a Manchester è considerato uno zappattore. "Grande considerazione all'estero"...ma per favore. Ricordo anche la grande partita contro Mandzukic lo scorso anno...lo ha solo picchiato...appena si alza il livello è un difensore normale. Per la serie A ovvio sia tanta roba,anche perchè può far quello che vuole.



Da quanto tempo chiellini è abile nel passaggio? Veramente questo lo sappiamo tutti eh, non mi sembra tutta questa novità.
Sinceramente trovo ridicolo cacciare sempre in mezzo la prestazione contro il bayern campione d'europa, anche perché allora dovremmo parlare di messi pippa, acerbi meglio di pique, inler più utile di xavi, che senso ha fare certi discorsi? Lo sapete solo voi.
Come sapete solo voi cosa voglia dire "può fare quello che vuole", ma su questo ho già scritto, è la solita chiacchiera da bar..insomma quelle cose che si dicono dopo aver bevuto 5/6 birre ed essersi iniziati a "beccare" con i compagni di bar (magari sulla 50ina) per questioni di tifo.


----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Da quanto tempo chiellini è abile nel passaggio? Veramente questo lo sappiamo tutti eh, non mi sembra tutta questa novità.
> Sinceramente trovo ridicolo cacciare sempre in mezzo la prestazione contro il bayern campione d'europa, anche perché allora dovremmo parlare di messi pippa, acerbi meglio di pique, inler più utile di xavi, che senso ha fare certi discorsi? Lo sapete solo voi.



Ma ancora qua stai??? Viaaaa!!!! Vai in un angolino e vergognati dopo quello che hai detto!


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma ancora qua stai??? Viaaaa!!!! Vai in un angolino e vergognati dopo quello che hai detto!




Nominami 10 difensori migliori di chiellini nel suo ruolo (quindi non in qualsiasi ruolo della difesa).
Fatto questo avrai ragione, in caso contrario l'unico che deve andare via sei tu.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nominami 10 difensori migliori di chiellini nel suo ruolo (quindi non in qualsiasi ruolo della difesa).
> Fatto questo avrai ragione, in caso contrario l'unico che deve andare via sei tu.


Ma sparati x2


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma sparati x2



cvd.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Ottobre 2013)

Dai ragazzi.

Non date corda a questi elementi, è palese la sua natura.


----------



## Liuk (10 Ottobre 2013)

Che perle


----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> cvd.



Ma te ne vuoi annà? Uno che dice che Chiellini (o Kill-ini, vedi tu come l'hanno rinominato) è un giocatore serio e corretto, migliore di Maldini e quant'altro non dovrebbe neanche avere diritto al nome! Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nominami 10 difensori migliori di chiellini nel suo ruolo (quindi non in qualsiasi ruolo della difesa).
> Fatto questo avrai ragione, in caso contrario l'unico che deve andare via sei tu.



Verthonghen
Pepe
Srna
Puyol
Sergio Ramos
Hummels
Vermaelen
Subotic
Kompany
Pique
Thiago Silva
Marquinhos
Varane
Dante
Barzagli

Altri?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi.
> 
> Non date corda a questi elementi, è palese la sua natura.



Ma sì dai è divertente!


----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Verthonghen
> Pepe
> Srna
> Puyol
> ...



Ma dai, non dovevi!

Ora gli tocca sparire come il noto Mourinhomifottodasolo


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non dovevi!
> 
> Ora gli tocca sparire come il noto Mourinhomifottodasolo



Ma figurati: se ha chiuso gli occhi davanti ai video, vuoi che non venga a dirmi che Il Gigante Buono non sia superiore a tre quarti della lista di cui sopra ?


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Da quanto tempo chiellini è abile nel passaggio? Veramente questo lo sappiamo tutti eh, non mi sembra tutta questa novità.


e allora non parlare di grande considerazione in europa. in europa chiellini è considerato uno zappatore,fine.


----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma figurati: se ha chiuso gli occhi davanti ai video, vuoi che non venga a dirmi che Il Gigante Buono non sia superiore a tre quarti della lista di cui sopra ?



Hai ragione, bisogna aspettarsi di tutto da 'sta gente qua...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nominami 10 difensori migliori di chiellini nel suo ruolo (quindi non in qualsiasi ruolo della difesa).
> Fatto questo avrai ragione, in caso contrario l'unico che deve andare via sei tu.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Verthonghen
> Pepe
> Srna
> Puyol
> ...



Attenzione! Togli Srna,che è un terzino,prima che lo usi come pretesto per "annullarti" il post


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nominami 10 difensori migliori di chiellini nel suo ruolo (quindi non in qualsiasi ruolo della difesa).
> Fatto questo avrai ragione, in caso contrario l'unico che deve andare via sei tu.



Infatti è talmente forte che ogni sessione di mercato le big provano a prenderlo. Non se l'è mai filato di striscio nessuno, NESSUNO! Hai mai pensato che forse un motivo c'è!?


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Verthonghen
> Pepe
> Srna
> Puyol
> ...



Chiellini è un mancino che può giocare anche come quarto di difesa, bravo di testa e che fa della sua forza il fisico e la marcatura.
Mi domando quindi cosa ci facciano molti dei nomi che hai inserito, come hummels, boh.

Insomma, hai postato nomi a random senza crucciarti né del ruolo né del tipo di giocatore(come paragonale vidal a ribery), ma non importa.



Però passiamo a delle valutazioni transfermarkt.
srna (destro) 10 milioni
pepe (destro) 20 milioni
Verthonghen 22 milioni
subotic (destro) 20 milioni
_kompany (destro) 35 milioni_
dante 17 milioni ben più rinomato per le sue qualità al di fuori della difesa
hummels(destro) 26 milioni, stesso discorso di dante
varmaelen 16 milioni
_Pique (destro) 36 milioni_
Marquinos (destro) 25 milioni
_Thiago silva (destro) 40 milioni_
Varane (destro) 25 milioni
puyol ..... Un campione che ha fatto il suo, va per i 36.

e quindi...
CHIELLINI 28.5 milioni

Ho messo in corsivo i difensori valutati più di chiellini. Sono solo tre: Pique, thiago silva e kompany, per giunta tutti destri e portati a schierarsi sul centro destra.
---------------------

Ora abbiamo delle alternative: la juve gestisce il sito e pompa i suoi giocatori, il sito è gestito da una banda di babbuini, il vero mercato si fa su milanworld. Per quale alternativa siete?
Chiariamo subito una cosa, non sto dicendo che le valutazioni transfermarkt.com siano il vangelo ma sto dicendo che la vostra opione sul giocatore non è affatto condivisa dai più, ma è semplicemente la vostra visione antijuventina a tinte rossonere del calciatore.


Aggiungo un paio di cosette.
-Proprio oggi sulla gazzetta è stato pubblicato un sondaggio tra 50 calciatori di serie a ecco una delle domande con la relativa risposta in percentuale:
_Il difensore più duro della Serie A?
Chiellini 44%, Barzagli 12%_

-Le parole di ibrahimovic con il quale ha avuto spesso dissapori e scontri molto duri in campo:
_"Chiellini per me è il giocatore più duro e ruvido, quello che soffro di più. Giocare contro di lui è difficile, non ti lascia spazio, non ti fa respirare. Giorgio è un giocatore leale, mi piace, è un combattente vero. Fra noi sempre duelli bellissimi"_

-Infine il duello chiellini-cavani dell'anno scorso:
cavani prende a calci chiellini a palla lontana, chiellini "gli fa sentire la presenza" prendendolo per i capelli. Dopo una decina di minuti cavani dà una gomitata in piena faccia a chiellini da rosso diretto ma l'arbitro non vede. 
A fine partita i due si scambiano la maglia.

Riflettete.


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti è talmente forte che ogni sessione di mercato le big provano a prenderlo. Non se l'è mai filato di striscio nessuno, NESSUNO! Hai mai pensato che forse un motivo c'è!?


vabè cosa c'entra,neanche Thiago Silva o Hummels hanno mercato...Ah no aspetta...


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> ...



tralasciando tutto quello che hai scritto,di cui fra l'altro qualcosa condivido,ma...Hummels sarebbe scarso? fammi capire.


----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2013)

No vabbè ma allora!!!
Non ci credo che sei ancora qui, sei proprio uno svergognato! Hai scelto la squadra giusta per la quale tifare


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ma uno può valutare un calciatore in base alla valutazione di Transfermarkt??? Cioè ci possono essere solo 12 mln di differenza tra Thiago e Chiellini??? E' proprio gobbo.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma uno può valutare un calciatore in base alla valutazione di Transfermarkt??? Cioè ci possono essere solo 12 mln di differenza tra Thiago e Chiellini??? E' proprio gobbo.



'spetta un attimo.
Quale parte del "_Chiariamo subito una cosa, non sto dicendo che le valutazioni transfermarkt.com siano il vangelo ma sto dicendo che la vostra opione sul giocatore non è affatto condivisa dai più, ma è semplicemente la vostra visione antijuventina a tinte rossonere del calciatore_" non ti è chiara?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 'spetta un attimo.
> Quale parte del "_Chiariamo subito una cosa, non sto dicendo che le valutazioni transfermarkt.com siano il vangelo ma sto dicendo che la vostra opione sul giocatore non è affatto condivisa dai più, ma è semplicemente la vostra visione antijuventina a tinte rossonere del calciatore_" non ti è chiara?



Quella che, con la frase sopra citata ti stai parando il deretano, dopo che hai citato transfermarkt ogni volta che ti faceva comodo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 'spetta un attimo.
> Quale parte del "_Chiariamo subito una cosa, non sto dicendo che le valutazioni transfermarkt.com siano il vangelo ma sto dicendo che la vostra opione sul giocatore non è affatto condivisa dai più, ma è semplicemente la vostra visione antijuventina a tinte rossonere del calciatore_" non ti è chiara?



Il tuo intero post è basato sulle valutazioni di transfermarkt.
Guarda che non siamo dementi,eh.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> tralasciando tutto quello che hai scritto,di cui fra l'altro qualcosa condivido,ma...Hummels sarebbe scarso? fammi capire.


Assolutamente no, mi riferivo al fatto che sono due tipi di giocatori differenti, hummels è un giocatore bravissimo con la palla, decisamente meno "difensore" e più "centrocampista" rispetto a chiellini.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il tuo intero post è basato sulle valutazioni di transfermarkt.
> Guarda che non siamo dementi,eh.



A dire il vero io ho fatto un ragionamento sul fatto che transfermarkt, tra i difensori elencati, ne porta solo 3 quotati maggioramente e per di più tutti destri. Questo non per fare affidamento alla cieca sulla valutazioni del sito ma per dirvi che EVIDENTEMENTE le cose non stanno come dite voi. 
Dati alla mano sia chiaro, non mi piace fare chiacchiere.


----------



## Liuk (10 Ottobre 2013)

LOOOOL ma va ancora avanti?

Propongo di aprire un topic intitolato: "La terra è rotonda" solo per vedere cosa si inventa per sostenere il contrario.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> LOOOOL ma va ancora avanti?
> 
> Propongo di aprire un topic intitolato: "La terra è rotonda" solo per vedere cosa si inventa per sostenere il contrario.


Beh la Terra è pressocchè sferica....


----------



## Liuk (10 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la Terra è pressocchè sferica....



Sicuramente è colpa di quel milanista di Galileo che ogni giorno al bar diceva a tutti che la terra non era piatta. Sempre le solite maledette discussioni da bar!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A dire il vero io ho fatto un ragionamento sul fatto che transfermarkt, tra i difensori elencati, ne porta solo 3 quotati maggioramente e per di più tutti destri. Questo non per fare affidamento alla cieca sulla valutazioni del sito ma per dirvi che EVIDENTEMENTE le cose non stanno come dite voi.



Quindi? Stai comunque parlando di evidenza dei fatti nonostante i dati che supportano la tua tesi vengano da un sito in cui chiunque può contribuire alla determinazione dei valori dei giocatori.
E poi non capisco la questione del piede preferito.Stiamo parlando di difensori centrali,non penso che serva aumentare ulteriormente il livello di dettaglio,altrimenti io potrei dire che Mexes è il più forte al Mondo perchè non c'è uno alto,biondo e con le stelline tatuate sul collo che sia meglio di lui.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi? Stai comunque parlando di evidenza dei fatti nonostante i dati che supportano la tua tesi vengano da un sito in cui chiunque può contribuire alla determinazione dei valori dei giocatori.
> E poi non capisco la questione del piede preferito.Stiamo parlando di difensori centrali,non penso che serva aumentare ulteriormente il livello di dettaglio,altrimenti io potrei dire che Mexes è il più forte al Mondo perchè non c'è uno alto,biondo e con le stelline tatuate sul collo che sia meglio di lui.



Guarda che su transfermarkt non è che può andare il primo che capita e modificare il valore di un giocatore eh, sennò tutti i tifosi andrebbero lì e manderebbero in rovina il sito con valutazioni senza senso.
Comunque ripeto, il mio discorso è mirato a farvi notare quanto la realtà sia diversa dai vostri post, non tanto sul valutare quanto fossero accurate le valutazioni transfermarkt.

Ps. penso sia importante per un calciatore sapere se è destro o sinistro, anche in base a questo si sceglie il ruolo.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è colpa di quel milanista di Galileo che ogni giorno al bar diceva a tutti che la terra non era piatta. Sempre le solite maledette discussioni da bar!



Ecco vedi, al bar puoi dire che la terra sia sferica. La realtà è diversa, è un ellissoide ma più precisamente un geoide.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Mica capito [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION]

Allora, se prendiamo i terzini, non van bene, e va beh, fin qui posso anche capire.
Tu hai chiesto "Nominami 10 difensori migliori di chiellini nel suo ruolo (quindi non in qualsiasi ruolo della difesa)." 

Poi, a risposta data, sostieni che "Chiellini è un mancino che può giocare anche come quarto di difesa, bravo di testa e che fa della sua forza il fisico e la marcatura.
Mi domando quindi cosa ci facciano molti dei nomi che hai inserito, come hummels, boh."

Da quello che dici i nomi sono sparati a caso se:
"Non è un centrale"
"Non può fare il quarto di difesa"
"Non ha nel colpo di testa il suo punto forte"
"Non è mancino"

Con questi criteri di scelta, non entra in classifica neanche T. Silva (che immagino possa "paragonarsi" a San Giorgio, anche se immagino per te sarà più forte quest'ultimo).


Sembra di sentir Galliani: "Nel quarto giovedì del mese degli anni bisestili da quando è caduto il muro di Berlino abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti, vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario!"

(stendo volutamente un velo sulle valutazioni dei cartellini. Intanto perché è parte del mio lavoro valutare gli asset aziendali e potrei tediare tutto il forum su varie disamine, ma più semplicemente perché se uno valuta esclusivamente il mercato Bale>C.Ronaldo)


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A dire il vero io ho fatto un ragionamento sul fatto che transfermarkt, tra i difensori elencati, ne porta solo 3 quotati maggioramente e per di più tutti destri. Questo non per fare affidamento alla cieca sulla valutazioni del sito ma per dirvi che EVIDENTEMENTE le cose non stanno come dite voi.
> Dati alla mano sia chiaro, non mi piace fare chiacchiere.



*Evidentemente* no, visto che il valore dei calciatori non lo decide certo Transfermarkt.

Giusto per dire, Transfermarkt al momento della cessione di Pato dal milan al Corinthians (per 15 milioni) valutava lo stesso 25 milioni.
Interessante. Ci abbiamo rimesso un sacco con la cessione di Pato a 15. Potevamo venderlo a 25 lo stesso giorno, accidenti! C'era la fila fuori....


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che su transfermarkt non è che può andare il primo che capita e modificare il valore di un giocatore eh, sennò tutti i tifosi andrebbero lì e manderebbero in rovina il sito con valutazioni senza senso.
> Comunque ripeto, il mio discorso è mirato a farvi notare quanto la realtà sia diversa dai vostri post, non tanto sul valutare quanto fossero accurate le valutazioni transfermarkt.
> 
> Ps. penso sia importante per un calciatore sapere se è destro o sinistro, anche in base a questo si sceglie il ruolo.



E' importante sapere se un calciatore è sinistro.

Meno importante è dire:
Quanti giocatori sono più forti di giovinco considerando:
- Il rapporto altezza/capelli
- La duttilità partendo dalla panchina ma solo in partitella
- Il coefficiente di inquinamento della categoria cui appartiene la sua automobile
- Il piazzamento ufficiale a livello europeo nelle gare di rutto modulato.


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2013)

No vabbè tra la storia di Galileo e quest'ultimo post di Morto mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia 


Tom, se hai un minimo di dignità e di rispetto per te stesso (dubito, vedendo i tuoi ragionamenti) fai ancora in tempo a non rispondere più. Vai, scappa Bambi, fuggi dai cacciatori!

No seriamente, non ti fai pena da solo? Eddai.



PS: anche Moscardelli è quotato a 20.000 euro su Quattroruote, dici che vale la pena comprarlo?


----------



## Aragorn (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chiellini è un mancino che può giocare anche come quarto di difesa, bravo di testa e che fa della sua forza il fisico e la marcatura.
> Mi domando quindi cosa ci facciano molti dei nomi che hai inserito, come hummels, boh.
> 
> Insomma, hai postato nomi a random senza crucciarti né del ruolo né del tipo di giocatore(come paragonale vidal a ribery), ma non importa.




Insomma tra i difensori più forti di Chiellini vuoi che selezioniamo solo i mancini, che possono anche giocare sulla fascia, forti di testa e che hanno come punti di forza fisico e marcamento






Mancava solo che aggiungessi mezzi pelati e nati il 14 Agosto 

Il paragone tra centrocampisti (Vidal-Ribery) è diverso, nel centrocampo ci sono molte più varietà di ruoli (mezzala,mediano,trequartista,ala,regista ecc ). In difesa secondo me basta distinguere tra esterno offensivo (Cafu), semplice esterno (Antonini) e difensore (Nesta) per poter cominciare a fare dei confronti, altrimenti cadiamo nella paranoia.


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2013)

Posso dire che hummels con chiellini non ci azzecca niente? No perché a me sembra proprio banale come cosa. C'è qualcosa che non mi è chiaro allora, io trovo assurdo mettere paragonare Chiellini a Hummels, illuminatemi su come sia possibile farlo.

Ripeto, per la n-esima volta. Le valutazioni transfermarkt le ho postate per dirvi che EVIDENTEMENTE se hanno dato una certa valutazione a Chiellini non stiamo parlando di uno zappatore, tutetalo dagli arbitri (questa è la più comica), sopravvalutato come state dicendo voi da pagine come se fosse una realtà così scontata da deridere chi dice il contrario (io).
Ma EVIDENTEMENTE c'è un mondo fuori al vostro essere antijuventini che la pensa "leggermente" diversamente, anche per questo vi ho postato un paio di note come il sondaggio gazzettaro.

Potete rimanere delle vostre convinzioni, ho solo _provato_ a farvi notare che nel mondo vero le cose stanno diversamente.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ma qui *nessuno* dice che chiellini è scarso ad esempio TUTTI tra noi direbbero che è meglio di Zapata!

Ma certamente non è quel fenomeno che descrivi tu!

Non è baresi, non è nesta è solo un buon difensore che, finchè non è arrivato barzagli, faceva fatica...

Infine in Europa è surclassato da almeno 25-30 difensori...

nessuno qui ha i paraocchi come dici tu....solo che non siamo fessi e qui da ciò che ho letto nessuno ha sparato sciocchezze, tranne uno...chissà chi è???


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' importante sapere se un calciatore è sinistro.
> 
> Meno importante è dire:
> Quanti giocatori sono più forti di giovinco considerando:
> ...


Eroe.


----------



## Snape (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ma poi si cita addirittura quel sito bidone di transfrmarket o come si chiama ? Cioè ma a che livello sono sti juventini che frequentano il sito ? Incredibile.


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma poi si cita addirittura quel sito bidone di transfrmarket o come si chiama ? Cioè ma a che livello sono sti juventini che frequentano il sito ? Incredibile.



Evidentemente per te è troppo complesso capire cosa c'entrasse transfermarkt nel discorso, non fa niente.


----------



## Dexter (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Posso dire che hummels con chiellini non ci azzecca niente? No perché a me sembra proprio banale come cosa. C'è qualcosa che non mi è chiaro allora, io trovo assurdo mettere paragonare Chiellini a Hummels, illuminatemi su come sia possibile farlo.


AHAHAHAHAH ma scusa se non paragoni un difensore centrale con un difensore centrale allora Chiellini con chi dev'essere paragonato? Si sono diversi per caratteristiche ma il ruolo è quello. Pure Messi ha caratteristiche diverse da Ronaldo,ma vengono paragonati eccome! Ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi in una maniera imbarazzante e ridicola,il tifo non c'entra niente con sto discorso.


----------



## Dexter (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Potete rimanere delle vostre convinzioni, ho solo _provato_ a farvi notare che nel mondo vero le cose stanno diversamente.



Qui ti sbagli perchè è il contratrio. Sei TU che rimani nelle tue convizioni da Juventino,nel mondo vero DEL CALCIO di tutte le altre squadre,Chiellini è un buon difensore e nulla più,ZAPPATORE.


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Qui ti sbagli perchè è il contratrio. Sei TU che rimani nelle tue convizioni da Juventino,nel mondo vero DEL CALCIO di tutte le altre squadre,Chiellini è un buon difensore e nulla più,ZAPPATORE.



Io ho postato delle valutazioni transfermarkt (per quanto non sono la bibbia non capita mai che sbaglino così grossolanamente, è tra i difensori più valutati..insomma sarebbe un errore clamoroso, strano che non sia stato già corretto), un sondaggio di ieri sulla gazzetta (considerato per maggioranza da 50 giocatori della serie a il difensore più difficile da affrontare), delle dichiarazioni di ibrahimovic (è il difensore che soffro di più, detto da uno degli attaccanti più forti in circolazione) e infine l'episodio di Cavani dove nonostante la gomitata ricevuta a fine gara si scambiano le maglie (se fosse stato un giocatore scorretto come volete far credere certe cose non accadrebbero).

Mi sembra tutto abbastanza contestualizzato da parte mia, quando leggo i vostri messaggi non trovo nessuna argomentazione quindi non posso far altro che ritenere di avere ragione.


----------



## Snape (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Evidentemente per te è troppo complesso capire cosa c'entrasse transfermarkt nel discorso, non fa niente.



Ma si dai, hai ragione tu, il chiello è un angelo venuto dal cielo per lenire le nostre sofferenze giocando al pallone. E poi qualsiasi tipo di discorso con dentro transfermarkt diventa in automatico una smenghiata.


----------



## Dexter (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io ho postato delle valutazioni transfermarkt (per quanto non sono la bibbia non capita mai che sbaglino così grossolanamente, è tra i difensori più valutati..insomma sarebbe un errore clamoroso, strano che non sia stato già corretto), un sondaggio di ieri sulla gazzetta (considerato per maggioranza da 50 giocatori della serie a il difensore più difficile da affrontare), delle dichiarazioni di ibrahimovic (è il difensore che soffro di più, detto da uno degli attaccanti più forti in circolazione) e infine l'episodio di Cavani dove nonostante la gomitata ricevuta a fine gara si scambiano le maglie (se fosse stato un giocatore scorretto come volete far credere certe cose non accadrebbero).
> 
> Mi sembra tutto abbastanza contestualizzato da parte mia, quando leggo i vostri messaggi non trovo nessuna argomentazione quindi non posso far altro che ritenere di avere ragione.


Totti disse di Bonera che è il difensore che gli ha creato più problemi in carriera,pensa te. Transfmarket non c'entra nulla e ti spiego perchè: tengono in considerazione gli anni di contratto,gli anni di permanenza nella stessa squadra,infortuni,presenze in nazionale,ingaggio ed altro. Tantissime variabili...Puoi controllare tu stesso come certi giocatori,nettamente più forti di altri,hanno valutazioni minori...Ripeto: Chiellini è un buon difensore,nettamente più forte di Mexes,Zapata e compagnia. Magari averlo al Milan. Ma NON è un fenomeno,ce ne sono decine di più forti.

Discorso "onestà": sono cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano,cosa vuol dire lo scambio di maglia? Ma hai visto i video postati nell'altro topic? Secondo te è un giocatore onesto e corretto uno che fa robe tipo le mazzate a Dias e quella ad Armero? No perchè sennò alzo le mani. Chiellini è della stessa pasta di Materazzi e di Buffon: finti moralisti. Sono delle persone schifose invece. E sia chiaro che ho la stessa considerazione anche di altri giocatori che sono passati per il Milan,non ho pregiudizi per il colore della maglia.


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2013)

12 pagine di topic per parlare ci ca.cca molle, magari avrai più fortuna nei prossimi thread Tom, ritenta!


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2013)

la correttezza di chiellini again....


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> 12 pagine di topic per parlare ci ca.cca molle, magari avrai più fortuna nei prossimi thread Tom, ritenta!



Fortuna per cosa? Mi piace terminare le discussioni senza che nessuno di voi sia capace di contestare le mie argomentazioni. 
[MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] mai detto chiellini fenomeno. I video non rappresentano un bel niente. Riguardo trasnfermarkt ripeto:
_"per quanto non siano la bibbia non capita mai che sbaglino così grossolanamente, è tra i difensori più valutati..insomma sarebbe un errore clamoroso, strano che non sia stato già corretto"

"A dire il vero io ho fatto un ragionamento sul fatto che transfermarkt, tra i difensori elencati, ne porta solo 3 quotati maggioramente e per di più tutti destri. Questo non per fare affidamento alla cieca sulla valutazioni del sito ma per dirvi che EVIDENTEMENTE le cose non stanno come dite voi. "

"Ripeto, per la n-esima volta. Le valutazioni transfermarkt le ho postate per dirvi che EVIDENTEMENTE se hanno dato una certa valutazione a Chiellini non stiamo parlando di uno zappatore, tutetalo dagli arbitri (questa è la più comica), sopravvalutato come state dicendo voi da pagine come se fosse una realtà così scontata da deridere chi dice il contrario (io)."
_


@mandreghe il famosissimo pugno in faccia dato da chiellini. -.-'' Voi ahimé ragionate con i fermo-immagine e con i video youtube, che ci possiamo fare...


----------



## O Animal (11 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2013)

giusto il naso deformato del giocatore dell'atalanta è photoshoppato..

qua chiellini non sta strangolando il giocatore del toro..no gli dimostra il suo affetto..







ah e qua invece voleva evidentemente sincerarsi che Cavani non avesse il parrucchino come Conte hai visto mai...







infatti....


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2013)

Domanda per [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION]: chi è il difensore centrale più forte al Mondo,secondo te? Lascia perdere piede,caratteristiche,statura,eccetera,dimmi quello che vorresti di più nella tua squadra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Fortuna per cosa? Mi piace terminare le discussioni senza che nessuno di voi sia capace di contestare le mie argomentazioni.
> [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] mai detto chiellini fenomeno. * I video non rappresentano un bel niente. *Riguardo trasnfermarkt ripeto:
> _"per quanto non siano la bibbia non capita mai che sbaglino così grossolanamente, è tra i difensori più valutati..insomma sarebbe un errore clamoroso, strano che non sia stato già corretto"
> 
> ...



Va beh dai....


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> giusto il naso deformato del giocatore dell'atalanta è photoshoppato..
> 
> qua chiellini non sta strangolando il giocatore del toro..no gli dimostra il suo affetto..
> 
> ...




Dai ragazzi, ma di che stiamo parlando.. ahahahah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvom0aeS7RA

Ti basta questo video o bisogna continuare con queste bambinate?


----------



## Serginho (11 Ottobre 2013)

aiuto stomale trolling it's over 9000!!


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè alla fine dopo mille deviazioni gobbe non vorrei si scordasse l'intervista a nasone in cui *il bue dice cornu_to all'asino*.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè mi arrendo...

Gloria a Chiellini nell'alto dei cieli..che devo dire...d'altronde chi ha visto *maldini,* *baresi* e *nesta* ha gusti evidentemente diversi da chi ha avuto *Brio* e *Montero*...Amen!




Serginho ha scritto:


> aiuto stomale trolling it's over 9000!!


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, ma di che stiamo parlando.. ahahahah
> Cavani provocato da Chiellini????? - YouTube
> 
> Ti basta questo video o bisogna continuare con queste bambinate?



Non ho capito, ma "i video non contano un bel niente"?

(Tra l'altro, ci sono N video di interventi da codice penale di questo bisonte umano, e tu prendi l'unico in cui è stato, senza dubbio, provocato)


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beh dai....



Ma infatti!

Ah....Momento. [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] ma quindi, se i video non contano un bel niente, Mexes non andava espulso in Milan Juve di Muntariana memoria, né doveva scontare la squalifica da prova Tv per il recente Juve Milan, no?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> la correttezza di chiellini again....



"Le foto non contano niente".


"Corretto sul campo".


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io ho postato delle valutazioni transfermarkt (per quanto non sono la bibbia *non capita mai che sbaglino così grossolanamente*, è tra i difensori più valutati..insomma sarebbe un errore clamoroso, strano che non sia stato già corretto), un sondaggio di ieri sulla gazzetta (considerato per maggioranza da 50 giocatori della serie a il difensore più difficile da affrontare), delle dichiarazioni di ibrahimovic (è il difensore che soffro di più, detto da uno degli attaccanti più forti in circolazione) e infine l'episodio di Cavani dove nonostante la gomitata ricevuta a fine gara si scambiano le maglie (se fosse stato un giocatore scorretto come volete far credere certe cose non accadrebbero).
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sembra tutto abbastanza contestualizzato da parte mia, quando leggo i vostri messaggi non trovo nessuna argomentazione quindi non posso far altro che ritenere di avere ragione.



Ricordo ancora una volta (senza nemmeno entrare nel merito della differenza ABISSALE e NON SOGGETTIVA che intercorre fra i concetti di "valore" e "prezzo", sulla quale se vuoi posso segnalarti qualche testo illuminante) che un giocatore *rotto* e *finito* come Pato, al momento del passaggio dal Milan al Corinthians, è stato valutato 25 milioni dal sito (contro un prezzo REALE e PAGATO di 15 milioni), pari a + 67% del prezzo pagato (e il cui valore poteva essere anche inferiore, direi).

Na robetta, insomma.


----------



## Snape (11 Ottobre 2013)

Eeeh ma transfermarket ne sa, siamo noi che dobbiamo solo tacere di fronte a questo sito che fa dell'assioma il proprio culto, della statistica oggettiva la propria fede. Chiellini è il difensore più forte di tutte le epoche oltre che una persona correttissima, infatti ogni agosto va in brasile nelle favelas a distribuire pezzi del proprio naso per nutrire i bambini poveri. Insieme a pessotto che tenta di gettarsi da altezze sempre più vertiginose, centrando però sempre un carro carico di paglia alla assassin's creed.


----------



## Liuk (11 Ottobre 2013)

Dai ragazzi, non insistete.. lo sanno tutti che Youtube è gestito da Berlusconi che altera i video!!
I video non contano nulla!!
Anche il gol di Muntari in realtà non era entrato, sono quei Milanisti di Sky e Mediaset che hanno modificato le immagini!!
E comunque Moggi è innocente, la Juve non doveva andare in B, Pirlo è da pallone d'oro e Chiellini è bello.


----------



## O Animal (11 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, non insistete.. lo sanno tutti che Youtube è gestito da Berlusconi che altera i video!!
> I video non contano nulla!!
> Anche il gol di Muntari in realtà non era entrato, sono quei Milanisti di Sky e Mediaset che hanno modificato le immagini!!
> E comunque Moggi è innocente, la Juve non doveva andare in B, Pirlo è da pallone d'oro e Chiellini è bello.



Hai dimenticato i famosissimi 31 SUL CAMPO


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi mi sembra una perdita di tempo senza fine stare a spiegare con il cucchiaino le cose che ho scritto, siete molto suscettibili e cercate di ricondurre ogni discorso ad un paio di parolette a mo' di titolo della gazzetta travisando e interpretando a vostro piacimento.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Ottobre 2013)

Questo topic meriterebbe di entrare nella troll hall of fame di forumistica memoria. Raggiunge vette incredibili di ilarità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sembra una perdita di tempo senza fine stare a spiegare con il cucchiaino le cose che ho scritto, siete molto suscettibili e cercate di ricondurre ogni discorso ad un paio di parolette a mo' di titolo della gazzetta travisando e interpretando a vostro piacimento.



Senti Just for fun ma secondo te in europa conta più la juve o il milan?

Se dobbiamo far degenerare il topic, almeno facciamolo per bene.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sembra una perdita di tempo senza fine stare a spiegare con il cucchiaino le cose che ho scritto, siete molto suscettibili e cercate di ricondurre ogni discorso ad un paio di parolette a mo' di titolo della gazzetta travisando e interpretando a vostro piacimento.



No ma figurati, io sono il più aperto di tutti al dialogo. Dialogo coi grillini, vuoi che non dialoghi con te? Poi come "travisando"? Ho preso solo cose che hai scritto tu. Sbagliate, certo, ma mica per colpa mia se permetti.

Solo che:

Il campione di riferimento lo decidi tu.
I filmati non valgono, o meglio, l'unico filmato che vale è quello che decidi tu.
I concetti di valore e prezzo li decidi tu.
Il fatto che non ci sia esattamente la fila fuori come invece per giocatori di livello (tipo Pogba) non conta, perché lo dici tu.
Però "EVIDENTEMENTE" è come dici tu.

Non tirarti fuori dal discorso, dai. E' divertente.

Son qua che aspetto delle risposte. Motivate, sensate, sarebbe più auspicabile, ma mi accontento di quello che fino ad ora ha riservato il convento.

Quella più gustosa la aspetto circa i due pugni di Mexes. Se hai poco tempo dai priorità a quella.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senti Just for fun ma secondo te in europa conta più la juve o il milan?
> 
> Se dobbiamo far degenerare il topic, almeno facciamolo per bene.



La Giuve ovviamente....


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senti Just for fun ma secondo te in europa conta più la juve o il milan?
> 
> Se dobbiamo far degenerare il topic, almeno facciamolo per bene.



Occhio questo (se non sbaglio, ma potrei essere in errore) è quello che diceva che la juve in europa è una superpotenza, perché "alla Galliani" considerando il numero di presenze nei playoff negli anni dispari in cui c'era un governo di destra hanno fatto più vittorie di tutti. Una roba così.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Questo topic meriterebbe di entrare nella troll hall of fame di forumistica memoria. Raggiunge vette incredibili di ilarità.



Troll of Fame


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Occhio questo (se non sbaglio, ma potrei essere in errore) è quello che diceva che la juve in europa è una superpotenza, perché "alla Galliani" considerando il numero di presenze nei playoff negli anni dispari in cui c'era un governo di destra hanno fatto più vittorie di tutti. Una roba così.



La juve è la più forte perché ha vinto 2 finali in concomitanza con una fase lunare non positiva.


----------



## Tom! (12 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, io sono il più aperto di tutti al dialogo. Dialogo coi grillini, vuoi che non dialoghi con te? Poi come "travisando"? Ho preso solo cose che hai scritto tu. Sbagliate, certo, ma mica per colpa mia se permetti.
> 
> Solo che:
> 
> ...



Ho semplicemente detto che hummels è più un regista difensivo che un difensore puro. Tutto qua, niente di più e per giunta era solo una misera nota di un messaggio. Inoltre la questione non andava minimamente ad intaccare il mio discorso, era solo una frase che peccava di pignoleria.

I filmati che avete mostrato mostrano 5/6 interventi su migliaia, e sono per di più totalmente decontestualizzati e formulati per aderire ad un ipotesi di fondo, in questo caso "chiellini killer". Per me è possibile fare video del genere per qualunque giocatore e per qualsiasi situazione di gioco, ad esempio mostrare le giocate di vidal nelle sue partite-no e quindi creare un video sul "pippa-vidal-sopravvalutato" (per favore non attaccatevi anche a questo, è un esempio).
Il video che ho postato invece era assolutamente contestualizzato: chiellini tira i capelli di cavani-> chiellini scorretto e ******; chiellini tira i capelli di cavani dopo essere stato preso a calci-> normale e giusta reazione da parte di un difensore. Ecco, la differenza è questa contestualizzazione.

Io non decido i prezzi. Certamente ho però fatto notare quanto fosse strana la valutazione di transfermarkt, cozzava incredibilmente con i vostri autorevoli post. Questo era volto a farvi capire che evidentemente esistono persone che la pensano in maniera opposta alla vostra. Non c'era nessuna intenzione si voler considerare quelle valutazioni in senso assoluto, sono stato molto chiaro a riguardo.


Mi sembra tutto banalmente chiaro.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente detto che hummels è più un regista difensivo che un difensore puro. Tutto qua, niente di più e per giunta era solo una misera nota di un messaggio. Inoltre la questione non andava minimamente ad intaccare il mio discorso, era solo una frase che peccava di pignoleria.
> 
> I filmati che avete mostrato mostrano 5/6 interventi su migliaia, e sono per di più totalmente decontestualizzati e formulati per aderire ad un ipotesi di fondo, in questo caso "chiellini killer". Per me è possibile fare video del genere per qualunque giocatore e per qualsiasi situazione di gioco, ad esempio mostrare le giocate di vidal nelle sue partite-no e quindi creare un video sul "pippa-vidal-sopravvalutato" (per favore non attaccatevi anche a questo, è un esempio).
> 
> ...



Non mi pare tu ti sia limitato ad Hummels. Hai sostenuto che servissero determinati parametri per paragonare i difensori (una quindicina se non sbaglio) a Chiellini. Sinistro, capace di giocare come quarto, che puntasse sul fisico. Sei arrivato a dire che ce n'erano 3 con valutazione di Transfermarkt superiore. Hai, di fatto, dovuto includerli nel paragone anche se destrorsi. Altrimenti, con i criteri paradossali di cui sopra, Chiellini per caratteristiche proprie sarebbe divenuto "Il miglior difensore d'Europa" senza un contender.
Poi, che Hummels sia "un nome buttato a caso" fa anche un po' ridere, visto che come giustamente qualcuno ha fatto notare Ronaldo e Messi (che per caratteristiche non c'entrano NIENTE l'uno con l'altro) vengono messi a confronto ogni secondo, mentre Hummels è "troppo centrocampista" rispetto al "corretto sul campo"...

Proprio a proposito del "corretto sul campo" dici che i video alla fine mostrano 5/6 interventi che possono essere fatti per qualunque giocatore, e sono decontestualizzati (glissiamo dai, sul fatto che hai sostenuto che "i video non rappresentano un bel niente", dunque inutile chiedere anche si analizzino i video per Mexes e gli episodi arbitrali, lasciamo correre dai)... decontestualizzati, dicevo, e che possono essere fatti per ciascuno. Dunque, contestualizziamo e "facciamo": mi trovi (facciamo che una volta tanto l'onere della prova sta a te) due video con i pugni, uno in cui si tirano i capelli (tanto, è decontestualizzato, dunque non è importante se è stato provocato prima), uno con una gomitata "semplice" e uno con una gomitata/tranvata/placcaggio tipo quello su armero, per Hummels, Dante, Thiago Silva, Subotic, Kompany, Barzagli? Se vale per "Qualsiasi" dovrebbe essere uno scherzo, no? Perché, secondo questo assurdo ragionamento del "Non importa se in carriera uno ha rifilato due volte pungi, due volte gomitate, tirato capelli (e non consideriamo i "tackle" killer, che pur essendo forse i più pericolosi tutto sommato si vedono, da parte dei difensori)", allora anche Pepe (che nessuno al mondo giudica un macellaio, anzi, tutti gli fanno gli auguri a Natale) è un agnellino.

Anche la valutazione di Pato è strana, secondo Transfermarkt. E' la terza volta che te lo faccio notare. E questo per farti notare (senza, nuovamente, entrare nel merito di "Prezzo" diverso da "Valore") come la tua fonte di giudizio valga quanto un tuttosport. Cioè niente. Sicuramente esistono persone che la pensano diversamente, basta vedere quello che scrivi. Come ci sono persone che pensano che dovrebbe esserci un nuovo Duce, o che Grillo salverà il Paese. Grazie al cielo non siete la maggioranza. Solo che quando citi una "fonte" per avvalorare la tua tesi, devi mostrarne l'affidabilità. Se la tua fonte piglia una topica colossale (una, poi, ho preso il primo nome che mi è venuto in mente, con una ricerca concreta penso se ne troverebbero diversi) è evidente (parola a te nota) che l'affidabilità della stessa cala un tantino. Con essa, tutto ciò su cui si basa il ragionamento. Altrimenti pure io posso andare da un infermo mentale a chiedergli se la terra è cubica, e sentirmi dire di sì. Poi ti riferisco che sono opinioni.
Anzi, faccio di più: "E' mio figlio" (cit. Paolo Montero, su Giorgio Chiellini. Fonte: nonciclopedia)

Pure a me, stranamente, sembra tutto banalmente chiaro. Se poi tu chiudi gli occhi di fronte ad interventi da codice penale e credi che Chiellini sia nell'olimpo europeo (top 10 difensori d'europa, stando alle tue provocazioni), onestamente non so che farci.

Chiellini "Santo sul campo" (ci sarebbe pure da chiedersi, infatti, quante giornate abbia preso con tutti questi splendidi gesti di fair play dei vari video....anche se credo di conoscere la risposta..............occhio però che Mexes andava espulso due volte nei vari confronti Milan-Gobbi, fai bene a sottolinearlo )


----------



## Liuk (12 Ottobre 2013)

Spero che zio Tom continui a deliziarci con le sue perle e che questo topic non chiuda mai.
Potrebbe diventare il Circolino 2.0.

E comunque ci tengo a precisare che Giovinco è alto 1 metro e 80 sul campo. Chi lo chiama nano non lo conosce minimamente ed è solo la solita chiacchiera da bar.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente detto che hummels è più un regista difensivo che un difensore puro. Tutto qua, niente di più e per giunta era solo una misera nota di un messaggio. Inoltre la questione non andava minimamente ad intaccare il mio discorso, era solo una frase che peccava di pignoleria.
> 
> I filmati che avete mostrato mostrano 5/6 interventi su migliaia, e sono per di più totalmente decontestualizzati e formulati per aderire ad un ipotesi di fondo, in questo caso "chiellini killer". Per me è possibile fare video del genere per qualunque giocatore e per qualsiasi situazione di gioco, ad esempio mostrare le giocate di vidal nelle sue partite-no e quindi creare un video sul "pippa-vidal-sopravvalutato" (per favore non attaccatevi anche a questo, è un esempio).
> Il video che ho postato invece era assolutamente contestualizzato: chiellini tira i capelli di cavani-> chiellini scorretto e ******; chiellini tira i capelli di cavani dopo essere stato preso a calci-> normale e giusta reazione da parte di un difensore. Ecco, la differenza è questa contestualizzazione.
> ...



Anche a me.........


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini nostro, che sei in difesa, sia santificato il tuo naso, venga il tuo pugno, sia fatta la tua volontà, come in trasferta così in casa. Facci oggi la nostra entrataccia quotidiana, rimetti a noi le nostre rotule come noi le rimettiamo ai nostri infortunati e non ci indurre in tentazione, ma liberaci da Mexes. Amen.


----------



## Djici (12 Ottobre 2013)

ho letto 15 pagine senza riuscire a fermarmi di ridere...

quindi ricapitolando :

1) chiellini e corretto
2) chiellini e il piu forte



state parlando sopratutto della numero due quando la peggiore e sicuramente la numero uno.

per me chiellini non e scarso... anzi in italia e uno dei migliori... invece in europa (chi sa perche...) non fa la differenza come lo puo fare in serie a.

se giocasse nel torino giocherebbe non piu di 15 partite ogni stagione... tutte le altre le salta per squalifica.


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

essere corretti non significa farsi prendere sotto gamba..quando Chiellini ha tirato i capelli a Cavani era stato preso a calci per tutta la partita...doveva minimo aspettarlo fuori altro che tirata di capelli..Mexes e un personaggio sporco sin dai tempi della Roma non ha nulla che fare con Chiellini..Se li incontrassi per strada starei piu attento a Mexes che a Chiellini..


----------



## folletto (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> essere corretti non significa farsi prendere sotto gamba..quando Chiellini ha tirato i capelli a Cavani era stato preso a calci per tutta la partita...doveva minimo aspettarlo fuori altro che tirata di capelli..Mexes e un personaggio sporco sin dai tempi della Roma non ha nulla che fare con Chiellini..Se li incontrassi per strada starei piu attento a Mexes che a Chiellini..



Anche quella roba allucinante su Armero è chiaramente dovuta al fatto che pur essendo corretto "non vuole farsi prendere sottogamba", mi pare evidente......

Ma sì dai, beatifichiamolo, San Giorgio Chiellini da Livorno quellochenonsifaprenderesottogamba 



EDIT: Mexes è stato definito sporco (quindi non si è mai lavato col sapone e puzza da far scappare i cani) ed è anche francese e biondo. Intervengano gli organi competenti a chiudere la curva della Rube per un turno per discriminazione territoriale e razziale e il forum di milanworld per una settimana (per responsabilità oggettiva)


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Topic folle!


----------



## Djici (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> essere corretti non significa farsi prendere sotto gamba..quando Chiellini ha tirato i capelli a Cavani era stato preso a calci per tutta la partita...doveva minimo aspettarlo fuori altro che tirata di capelli..Mexes e un personaggio sporco sin dai tempi della Roma non ha nulla che fare con Chiellini..Se li incontrassi per strada starei piu attento a Mexes che a Chiellini..


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> essere corretti non significa farsi prendere sotto gamba..quando Chiellini ha tirato i capelli a Cavani era stato preso a calci per tutta la partita...doveva minimo aspettarlo fuori altro che tirata di capelli..Mexes e un personaggio sporco sin dai tempi della Roma non ha nulla che fare con Chiellini..*Se li incontrassi per strada starei piu attento a Mexes che a Chiellini*..



Eh?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastico come gli avvocati difensori continuino a citare solamente l'episodio con Cavani,cioè l'unico provocato,ignorando completamente tutti gli altri postati


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Ottobre 2013)

Che buoni questi pop corn


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



se uno tira pugni e schiaffi in su un campo da gioco...fuori come si comporta??


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Che buoni questi pop corn


 assolutamente no..sono di color giallo quindi zuccherati...il vero gusto dei pop vorn si mangiano salati..lol


----------



## Aragorn (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> se uno tira pugni e schiaffi in su un campo da gioco...fuori come si comporta??



Non lo so, Materazzi in campo era peggio di questi due messi assieme ciò nonostante per quanto riguarda la vita privata non ho mai letto niente di deplorevole sul suo conto.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> assolutamente no..sono di color giallo quindi zuccherati...il vero gusto dei pop vorn si mangiano salati..lol



Quindi squalifica per 10 giorni dal forum per discriminazione culinaria?


----------



## Tom! (13 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non lo so, Materazzi in campo era peggio di questi due messi assieme ciò nonostante per quanto riguarda la vita privata non ho mai letto niente di deplorevole sul suo conto.



Ma se non si parla nemmeno con il fratello e con il padre se non mi sbaglio! 

Mai detto che chiellini è il più forte, ma semplicemente che nelle sue caratteristiche è uno dei migliori, soprattutto fisicamente e in marcatura. Chiellini non è mai stato additato come scorretto da nessuno se non dai tifosi antijuventini, a differenza di uomini piccolissimi come mexes, chivu, materazzi. Mi basta sapere questo.
Comunque ragazzi non c'è margine di discussione, sembra di essere circordato da un esercito di suma crudeli e ruiu.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma se non si parla nemmeno con il fratello e con il padre se non mi sbaglio!
> 
> Mai detto che chiellini è il più forte, ma semplicemente che nelle sue caratteristiche è uno dei migliori, soprattutto fisicamente e in marcatura. Chiellini non è mai stato additato come scorretto da nessuno se non dai tifosi antijuventini a differenza di uomini piccolissimi come mexes, chivu, materazzi. Mi basta sapere questo.
> Comunque ragazzi non c'è margine di discussione, sembra di essere circordato da un esercito di suma crudeli e ruiu.



Personalmente reputo Chiellini il miglior difensore italiano attualmente, però, dai, è scorretto. In realtà non è vero che viene additato come scorretto dagli antijuventini, ma da tutti i non juventini.


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quindi squalifica per 10 giorni dal forum per discriminazione culinaria?



in base alle nuove regole ci puo stare ma visto che per voi ci sono delle eccezzioni...( prima stadio chiuso e poi riaperto) e tutto permesso ..lol


----------



## Aragorn (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma se non si parla nemmeno con il fratello e con il padre se non mi sbaglio!
> 
> Mai detto che chiellini è il più forte, ma semplicemente che nelle sue caratteristiche è uno dei migliori, soprattutto fisicamente e in marcatura. Chiellini non è mai stato additato come scorretto da nessuno se non dai tifosi antijuventini, a differenza di uomini piccolissimi come mexes, chivu, materazzi. Mi basta sapere questo.
> Comunque ragazzi non c'è margine di discussione, sembra di essere circordato da un esercito di suma crudeli e ruiu.




Il tuo collega sosteneva che se uno "mena" in campo lo fa anche fuori, il fatto di non parlare con il fratello o il padre presuppone che gli abbia messo le mani addosso ?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> in base alle nuove regole ci puo stare ma visto che per voi ci sono delle eccezzioni...( prima stadio chiuso e poi riaperto) e tutto permesso ..lol



Eh, hai visto?
Lo hanno fatto solo perché c'era di mezzo il Milan. Se ci fosse stata di mezzo la Juve avrebbero raddoppiato la squalifica e le avrebbero dato 5 punti di penalizzazione. Peccato che abbiano rilevato i cori di 100 tifosi e non quelli di un intero stadio, ma anche questo fa parte del complotto per portare il Milan non si sa nemmeno dove.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> se uno tira pugni e schiaffi in su un campo da gioco...fuori come si comporta??


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il tuo collega sosteneva che se uno "mena" in campo lo fa anche fuori, il fatto di non parlare con il fratello o il padre presuppone che gli abbia messo le mani addosso ?


 comportarsi male non signigica per forza mettere le mani adosso a qualcuno..se neanche suo padre parla con lui ci sara un motivo..


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh, hai visto?
> Lo hanno fatto solo perché c'era di mezzo il Milan. Se ci fosse stata di mezzo la Juve avrebbero raddoppiato la squalifica e le avrebbero dato 5 punti di penalizzazione. Peccato che abbiano rilevato i cori di 100 tifosi e non quelli di un intero stadio, ma anche questo fa parte del complotto per portare il Milan non si sa nemmeno dove.


io sono d accordo con te ..non si puo chiudere lo stadio per 100 persone chevfanno i cori ma quando la decisione e arrivata non possono piu ritirarla..qualche telefonata e arrivata do sicuro da parte vostra..se hanno preso questa decisione devono avere le palle di portarla fino in fondo...se poi si fanno intimorire per una telefonata che sempio di controllo danno??


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> io sono d accordo con te ..non si puo chiudere lo stadio per 100 persone chevfanno i cori ma quando la decisione e arrivata non possono piu ritirarla..qualche telefonata e arrivata do sicuro da parte vostra..se hanno preso questa decisione devono avere le palle di portarla fino in fondo...se poi si fanno intimorire per una telefonata che sempio di controllo danno??


----------



## Tom! (13 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il tuo collega sosteneva che se uno "mena" in campo lo fa anche fuori, il fatto di non parlare con il fratello o il padre presuppone che gli abbia messo le mani addosso ?



Non capisco il nesso tra le due cose.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> io sono d accordo con te ..non si puo chiudere lo stadio per 100 persone chevfanno i cori ma quando la decisione e arrivata non possono piu ritirarla..qualche telefonata e arrivata do sicuro da parte vostra..se hanno preso questa decisione devono avere le palle di portarla fino in fondo...se poi si fanno intimorire per una telefonata che sempio di controllo danno??



Che esempio di controllo danno ? .. e che esempio di *onestà* danno se all'interno dello stesso stadio ci sono sia cori da parte degli juventini che da parte dei milanisti ma poi al momento dell'applicazione delle nuove norme vengono presi in considerazione solo quelli dei tifosi rossoneri ?


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che esempio di controllo danno ? .. e che esempio di *onestà* danno se all'interno dello stesso stadio ci sono sia cori da parte degli juventini che da parte dei milanisti ma poi al momento dell'applicazione delle nuove norme vengono presi in considerazione solo quelli dei tifosi rossoneri ?



guarda che sino adesso le multe le abbiamo pagate noi piu di tutti e non ci e stata annullata nessuna...ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure..


----------



## forzajuve (13 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



sei un extraterrestre?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> guarda che sino adesso le multe le abbiamo pagate noi piu di tutti e non ci e stata annullata nessuna...ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure..


----------



## Aragorn (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non capisco il nesso tra le due cose.



Non è difficile. Il tuo collega di tifo forzajuve aveva scritto "se uno tira pugni e schiaffi in su un campo da gioco...fuori come si comporta??" come a dire che se uno è violento in campo lo è anche fuori e io ho riportato l'esempio di Materazzi che non mi risulta abbia mai picchiato nessuno fuori dal rettangolo verde.

Poi sempre "forzajuve" ha precisato che lui non intendeva necessariamente gesti "fisici" , in pratica se uno è scorretto in campo lo è anche nella vita. Al riguardo sarebbe interessante sapere cosa pensate di Nedved


----------



## Aragorn (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> guarda che sino adesso le multe le abbiamo pagate noi piu di tutti e non ci e stata annullata nessuna...ci sono 2 pesi e 2 misure..



Se uno ti chiede come ti chiami tu devi dirgli nome e cognome e non la data di nascita. La tua risposta non c'entra con quanto avevo scritto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> feedatelo, mi raccomando.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> io sono d accordo con te ..non si puo chiudere lo stadio per 100 persone chevfanno i cori ma quando la decisione e arrivata non possono piu ritirarla..qualche telefonata e arrivata do sicuro da parte vostra..se hanno preso questa decisione devono avere le palle di portarla fino in fondo...se poi si fanno intimorire per una telefonata che sempio di controllo danno??



Magari si sono accorti che la discriminazione territoriale è una ca.ata pazzesca.
Se avessero dovuto prendere le decisioni avrebbero dovuto squalificare anche la Juve per lo stesso tipo di cori.
Partendo sempre dal presupposto che non dovrebbero prendere alcun provvedimento per questo genere di cori.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> sei un extraterrestre?


----------



## Canonista (13 Ottobre 2013)

No vabbè 'sto topic sta diventando sempre più epico!


----------



## Dexter (13 Ottobre 2013)

La differenza fra uno juventino ed un milanista è che il rossonero ammette che Mexes è un animale,per il bianconero invece Chiellini è Gandhi. L'obiettività non è roba da juventini,inutile discuterne.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ma mi assento due giorni e salta fuori tutto sto popo' di roba (esclusa un topic di risposta al mio)?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma mi assento due giorni e salta fuori tutto sto popo' di roba (esclusa un topic di risposta al mio)?



Se ne sono dette di tutti i colori.


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La differenza fra uno juventino ed un milanista è che il rossonero ammette che Mexes è un animale,per il bianconero invece Chiellini è Gandhi. L'obiettività non è roba da juventini,inutile discuterne.



Paragonare mexes a chiellini è da sumari (da notare la u), noi juventini non siamo sumari.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Paragonare mexes a chiellini è da sumari (da notare la u), noi juventini non siamo sumari.



Nessuno sta facendo un paragone tra Mexes e Chiellini.
Si è semplicemente detto che Chiellini è l'ultimo a poter fare la morale, visto che è uno dei giocatori più scorretti della Serie A.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Paragonare mexes a chiellini è da sumari (da notare la u), noi juventini non siamo sumari.



A parte gettarla in caciara (senza grandi risultati), stai cercando i video per il "qualsiasi" difensore?


----------



## folletto (14 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fantastico come gli avvocati difensori continuino a citare solamente l'episodio con Cavani,cioè l'unico provocato,ignorando completamente tutti gli altri postati



Il video dell'intervento criminale su Armero è fasullo, "mi sembra tutto banalmente chiaro (cit.)"
Noi milanisti neghiamo l'evidenza senza se e senza ma, "mi sembra altrettanto banalmente chiaro (ri-cit.)" che chiellini è un difensore fortissimo, correttissimo e bellissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

I gobbi sono totalmente fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ragà, ma state dando dello scorretto ad un giocatore che fa del fisico la sua arma principale perché in un'occasione della sua carriera ha cercato di ostacolare con troppa fisicità l'arrivo di armeno sul pallone?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragà, ma state dando dello scorretto ad un giocatore che fa del fisico la sua arma principale perché in un'occasione della sua carriera ha cercato di ostacolare con troppa fisicità l'arrivo di armeno sul pallone?



Esatto,mica è colpa su se la sua fisicità gli ha imposto di ricostruire lo zigomo del povero Army.
Tutta colpa della fisicità.


----------



## Liuk (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragà, ma state dando dello scorretto ad un giocatore che fa del fisico la sua arma principale perché in un'occasione della sua carriera ha cercato di ostacolare con troppa fisicità l'arrivo di armeno sul pallone?



Cavolo hai ragione!!
I pugni ad Alvarez erano solo un gesto eccessivamente affettuoso!!
Gloria a Chiellini! 

Senti ma Montero invece? Scommetto che lui era ancora più santo e corretto del nasone...


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragà, ma state dando dello scorretto ad un giocatore che fa del fisico la sua arma principale perché in un'occasione della sua carriera ha cercato di ostacolare con troppa fisicità l'arrivo di armeno sul pallone?



Ma no dai, sono interventi che ci possono stare. Interventi derivanti da video mirati per mettere in cattiva luce Chiellini. Video che possono essere fatti per qualsiasi calciatore.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Esatto,mica è colpa su se la sua fisicità gli ha imposto di ricostruire lo zigomo del povero Army.
> Tutta colpa della fisicità.



Oddio sto morendo 

No ma dai, è un milanista che finge di fare lo juventino per farci ridere in questi momenti bui. Non può essere altrimenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragà, ma state dando dello scorretto ad un giocatore che fa del fisico la sua arma principale perché in un'occasione della sua carriera ha cercato di ostacolare con troppa fisicità l'arrivo di armeno sul pallone?



Materazzi è stato un calciatore scorretto secondo te?


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Materazzi è stato un calciatore scorretto secondo te?



Materazzi è stato scorretto.
Mexes è scorretto.
Chiellini è fisico.

Mi sembra talmente banale.


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Cavolo hai ragione!!
> I pugni ad Alvarez erano solo un gesto eccessivamente affettuoso!!
> Gloria a Chiellini!
> 
> Senti ma Montero invece? Scommetto che lui era ancora più santo e corretto del nasone...



Ahahahhaha i pugni ad alvarez.
Eh già, nel video si vede chiaramente chiellini che prende a pugni il povero braccio di alvarez (okaka) tant'è che quest'ultimo cade a terra e si lamenta con il 4o uomo! Ahahahah
Ma se nemmeno se ne accorge, non gira nemmeno la faccia ahahah, nessuna protesta, un intervento così clamoroso a 3 minuti dalla fine quando stai perdendo, da rosso diretto e tu ti giri e continui a giocare come se non fosse successo niente! State scherzando spero!
E pensare che ormai c'è gente come robinho che pur di far ammonire/espellere un avversario cade a terra stramazzato per una testa poggiata sulla faccia. loool
Ammazza di questo state parlando? Proprio un giocatore scorretto questo chiellini! Questo è quello che avete? Una tirata di capelli di 0,5 secondi dopo essere stato presi a calci, un'ostruzione su armero e i "pugni" al braccio di okaka? Ma se non lo piglia nemmeno, okaka si manteneva e chiellini voleva divincolarsi dalla presa. 
I PUGNI al braccio del dolorante okaka! Roba da giornate di squalifica ahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ahahahhaha i pugni ad alvarez.
> Eh già, nel video si vede chiaramente chiellini che prende a pugni il povero braccio di alvarez (okaka) tant'è che quest'ultimo cade a terra e si lamenta con il 4o uomo! Ahahahah
> Ma se nemmeno se ne accorge, non gira nemmeno la faccia ahahah, nessuna protesta, un intervento così clamoroso a 3 minuti dalla fine quando stai perdendo, da rosso diretto e tu ti giri e continui a giocare come se non fosse successo niente! State scherzando spero!
> E pensare che ormai c'è gente come robinho che pur di far ammonire/espellere un avversario cade a terra stramazzato per una testa poggiata sulla faccia. loool
> ...



Io getto la spugna,hai vinto tu.


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io getto la spugna,hai vinto tu.



E certo che ho vinto io, ma non c'è proprio battaglia se state a menarvela per tre ********* come i capelli di cavani, l'ostruzione di armero e il braccio fratturato di okaka che cade a terra, si lamenta e invoca la prova tv.


----------



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E pensare che ormai c'è gente come robinho che pur di far ammonire/espellere un avversario cade a terra stramazzato per una testa poggiata sulla faccia.



E pensare che ormai c'è gente come Chiellini che pur di far espellere Mexes cade a terra stramazzato per un buffetto sulla schiena urlando come un pazzo "Mi ha dato un pugno in boccaaaaaaaaaa"...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E certo che ho vinto io, ma non c'è proprio battaglia se state a menarvela per tre ********* come i capelli di cavani, l'ostruzione di armero e il braccio fratturato di okaka che cade a terra, si lamenta e invoca la prova tv.



Assolutamente.


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E pensare che ormai c'è gente come Chiellini che pur di far espellere Mexes cade a terra stramazzato per un buffetto sulla schiena urlando come un pazzo "Mi ha dato un pugno in boccaaaaaaaaaa"...



Buffetto sulla schiena? Ma se lo piglia prima sulla schiena e poi dietro la testa, ragà ma finiamola su. Ma poi "buffetto"? Ma avete visto solo il super-slow-motion? Guardate che lì pure una ferrari sembra andare come un trattore eh, non so se vi è chiaro.
Sinceramente Chiellini lì cerca senza dubbio la giusta espulsione, probabilmente accentuando come avrebbe fatto qualsiasi difensore che subisce un intervento da ROSSO, robinho cerca di inventarsi un giallo e ci riesce pure, questa è la differenza.

In ogni caso mai detto che chiellini fosse uno stinco di santo, perché non lo è ma considerarlo scorretto è da antijuventini come voi. Gli scorretti sono i Materezzi, i Mexes e altri...secondo il vostro ragionamento dovrei inserire pure Gattuso ma non lo faccio perché io il calcio lo mastico. Inserire Chiellini in questa lista non è corretto e qualifica il livello della discussione.


----------



## Snape (14 Ottobre 2013)

Dai basta feedare sto troll, è palese che vive nel suo mondo come tanti juventini, dove loro sono le vittime e gli altri i carnefici criminali. Dove chiellini è il piu forte centrale del globo ed è anche correttissimo, e magari dove nedved era un calciatore e non un simulatore seriale. Lasciamolo vivere nell'ignoranza e bona


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini non è scorretto, è semplicemente un animale che non meriterebbe di calcare i campi di calcio. In Europa comunque non se lo scagazza nessuno, giusto per collegarmi a chi lo reputa un grande difensore.


----------



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buffetto sulla schiena? Ma se lo piglia prima sulla schiena e poi dietro la testa, ragà ma finiamola su. Ma poi "buffetto"? Ma avete visto solo il super-slow-motion? Guardate che lì pure una ferrari sembra andare come un trattore eh, non so se vi è chiaro.
> Sinceramente Chiellini lì cerca senza dubbio la giusta espulsione, probabilmente accentuando come avrebbe fatto qualsiasi difensore che subisce un intervento da ROSSO, robinho cerca di inventarsi un giallo e ci riesce pure, questa è la differenza.
> 
> In ogni caso mai detto che chiellini fosse uno stinco di santo, perché non lo è ma considerarlo scorretto è da antijuventini come voi. Gli scorretti sono i Materezzi, i Mexes e altri...secondo il vostro ragionamento dovrei inserire pure Gattuso ma non lo faccio perché io il calcio lo mastico. Inserire Chiellini in questa lista non è corretto e qualifica il livello della discussione.



Ma hai mai visto un pugno sulla tempia in super slow motion? Te lo posto così almeno sai di che cosa stai parlando...


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chiellini non è scorretto, è semplicemente un animale che non meriterebbe di calcare i campi di calcio. In Europa comunque non se lo scagazza nessuno, giusto per collegarmi a chi lo reputa un grande difensore.



Senza dubbio. Il braccio fratturato di alvarez grida ancora vendetta, per non parlare di armero che porta ancora i sengni morali di quell'ostruzione al limite del codice penale.


----------



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio. Il braccio fratturato di alvarez grida ancora vendetta, per non parlare di armero che porta ancora i sengni morali di quell'ostruzione al limite del codice penale.



Anche il coma irreversibile di Chiellini grida ancora vendetta da quanto scrivi...


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma hai mai visto un pugno sulla tempia in super slow motion? Te lo posto così almeno sai di che cosa stai parlando...



Mio dio, stai paragonando il pugno di mexes a quello di un incontro di box? Ma quando mai nel calcio c'è stato un pugno del genere? Cioè...sul serio? 
Intendo dire che quello di mexes non è stato un buffetto sulla spalla e se vi ha dato quell'impressione è stato senza dubbio per lo slow motion di sky, a velocità normale era tutto tranne che buffetto.

Ah una curiosità, come giudicate Gattuso?


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Gattuso era un animale, ma non si nascondeva mai dietro un falso buonismo nè gridava alla maestrina se un avversario gli dava qualche colpo. Chiellini è un vigliacco.


----------



## O Animal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mio dio, stai paragonando il pugno di mexes a quello di un incontro di box? Ma quando mai nel calcio c'è stato un pugno del genere? Cioè...sul serio?
> Intendo dire che quello di mexes non è stato un buffetto sulla spalla e se vi ha dato quell'impressione è stato senza dubbio per lo slow motion di sky, a velocità normale era tutto tranne che buffetto.
> 
> Ah una curiosità, come giudicate Gattuso?



Nel calcio se ne sono contati 2/3 di pugni veri, per il resto erano tirate di capelli da fanciulle e pianti isterici da mezze segh.e e il tuo idolo non ha fatto eccezione...

Uno carino che mi ricordo l'aveva dato Chivu, dal video di sky sembra una fucilazione ma in un campo di rugby non si sarebbe fermato nessuno. Quello di Mexes in confronto a questo ti sembra più violento?


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E certo che ho vinto io, ma non c'è proprio battaglia se state a menarvela per tre ********* come i capelli di cavani, *l'ostruzione di armero* e il braccio fratturato di okaka che cade a terra, si lamenta e invoca la prova tv.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

L'ostruzione di Armero??? Incredibile, questa non l'avevo letto. Lo zio Tom è un idolo.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio. Il braccio fratturato di alvarez grida ancora vendetta, per non parlare di armero che porta ancora i sengni morali di quell'ostruzione al limite del codice penale.








L'ostruzione   

Ps: ma sono tutti interventi delicatissimi quindi. Ergo, dovrebbe essere ancora più facile trovare i video di cui al topi di pagine e pagine addietro.
Al posto di cercare di buttarla (inutilmente) in caciara, dimostra quello che dici.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio. Il braccio fratturato di alvarez grida ancora vendetta, per non parlare di armero che porta ancora i sengni morali di quell'ostruzione al limite del codice penale.








L'ostruzione   

Ps: ma sono tutti interventi delicatissimi quindi. Ergo, dovrebbe essere ancora più facile trovare i video di cui al topi di pagine e pagine addietro.
Al posto di cercare di buttarla (inutilmente) in caciara, dimostra quello che dici.


----------



## Liuk (14 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'ostruzione
> 
> Ps: ma sono tutti interventi delicatissimi quindi. Ergo, dovrebbe essere ancora più facile trovare i video di cui al topi di pagine e pagine addietro.
> Al posto di cercare di buttarla (inutilmente) in caciara, dimostra quello che dici.



Ma va dai, si vede che è Armero che cerca di inventarsi un giallo. Ahahahahah

Zio Tom, non lasciarci mai!!! Prometticelo!!!


----------



## mandraghe (14 Ottobre 2013)

No vabbè ma qua si rasenta il ridicolo...l'ostruzione di Armero....

Dai su Tom lo fa apposta..mi rifiuto di credere che un essere pensante possa affermare simili corbellerie...al tifoso della giuve consiglierei di togliersi i paraocchi...

Cioè noi milanisti contestiamo Berlusca e Galliani pure se ci hanno fatto vincere tanto...ma gli juventini:

Moggi Santo

Calciopoli una truffa contro la juve

Chiellini Corretto

Ecc..

Boh bisogna avere una mente contorta per affermare simili astrusità...boh


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2013)

È palese che il mondo cerca sempre di dare colpe a Chiellini, ha ragione Tom.


----------



## folletto (14 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ma va dai, si vede che è Armero che cerca di inventarsi un giallo. Ahahahahah
> 
> Zio Tom, non lasciarci mai!!! Prometticelo!!!



Altro che non lasciarci mai, dopo "l'ostruzione su Armero" merita un topic tutto suo l'Eroe


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

E cos'è quella su Armero? Un pugno? Una gomitata? Oppure Chiellini che cerca di impedire ad Armero di arrivare sul difensore che sta gestendo la palla? Fallo probabilmente ma da qui a dire scorretto ce ne passa.
Fosse pure ripeto, non bastano queste 2/3 scemenze per addiratre qualcuno come "scorretto", anche perché lo state facendo voi, e per "voi" non so se mi spiego, però di certo non lo sta facendo il mondo del calcio reale. Quello che si fa nei bar resta nei bar e interessa a chi piace parlare di cose del genere, come ad esempio "voi".

Secondo il vostro ragionamento Gattuso dovrebbe essere un infàme allora, per me non lo è ma io a differenza vostra sono obiettivo.


----------



## Liuk (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E cos'è quella su Armero? Un pugno? Una gomitata? Oppure Chiellini che cerca di impedire ad Armero di arrivare sul difensore che sta gestendo la palla? Fallo probabilmente ma da qui a dire scorretto ce ne passa.
> Fosse pure ripeto, non bastano queste 2/3 scemenze per addiratre qualcuno come "scorretto", anche perché lo state facendo voi, e per "voi" non so se mi spiego, però di certo non lo sta facendo il mondo del calcio reale. Quello che si fa nei bar resta nei bar e interessa a chi piace parlare di cose del genere, come ad esempio "voi".
> 
> Secondo il vostro ragionamento Gattuso dovrebbe essere un infàme allora, per me non lo è ma io a differenza vostra sono obiettivo.



Gattuso non ha mai fatto sceneggiate e non è mai andato a piagnucolare davanti alle telecamere, quello sì che lo avrebbe reso un infàme.

Se non bastano 2-3 episodi per etichettare Chiellini, per coerenza non bastano nemmeno per Mexes e per nessun altro.

Ti prego continua.


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha mai fatto sceneggiate e non è mai andato a piagnucolare davanti alle telecamere, quello sì che lo avrebbe reso un infàme.
> 
> Se non bastano 2-3 episodi per etichettare Chiellini, per coerenza non bastano nemmeno per Mexes e per nessun altro.
> 
> Ti prego continua.




Ah ecco. Quindi ciò che rende Chiellini, a differenza di Gattuso, uno scorretto e un infàme non sono i falli e i comportamenti antisportivi ma il suo indugiare per terra e il suo lamentarsi con l'arbitro dopo aver ricevuto in pugno? Quindi è così che stanno le cose, non avevo capito!

Comunque ripeto, paragonare mexes a chiellini è da pazzi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E cos'è quella su Armero? Un pugno? Una gomitata? Oppure Chiellini che cerca di impedire ad Armero di arrivare sul difensore che sta gestendo la palla? *Fallo probabilmente* ma da qui a dire scorretto ce ne passa.
> Fosse pure ripeto, non bastano queste 2/3 scemenze per addiratre qualcuno come "scorretto", anche perché lo state facendo voi, e per "voi" non so se mi spiego, però di certo non lo sta facendo il mondo del calcio reale. Quello che si fa nei bar resta nei bar e interessa a chi piace parlare di cose del genere, come ad esempio "voi".
> 
> Secondo il vostro ragionamento Gattuso dovrebbe essere un infàme allora, per me non lo è ma io a differenza vostra sono obiettivo.



Riprendo in mano la spugna che avevo gettato solo per prostrarmi ai tuoi piedi


----------



## Tom! (14 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Riprendo in mano la spugna che avevo gettato solo per prostrarmi ai tuoi piedi



Guarda tu puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi. Certo spero che stiate notando il comportamento cordardo e bambinesco che state avendo in questa discussione.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Zio Tom

Probabilmente l'idolo di questo forum e che grazie ad un'ostruzione rimarrà per sempre nei nostri cuori!!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Zio Tom
> 
> EVIDENTEMENTE l'idolo di questo forum e che grazie ad un'ostruzione rimarrà per sempre nei nostri cuori!!



Fixed


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda tu puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi. Certo spero che stiate notando il comportamento cordardo e bambinesco che state avendo in questa discussione.



Oh, il comportamento codardo e bambinesco?

Io veramente ho replicato punto su punto ed è da 8 pagine che aspetto delle risposte che non arrivano. 
Sei grillino per caso? Curiosità.


Ps: tra l'altro con Gattuso con me caschi non male, di più.


----------



## Djici (14 Ottobre 2013)

dai tom... ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici?
e poi dici pure che sei obbietivo ?

ma veramente... vai su altri forum di squadre (inter, lazio, roma...) e chiedi cosa pensano di chiellini... perche su milanworld a parte 2-3 utenti che non sono obbietivi... il resto del forum e veramente obbietivo...

1) sul livello del milan e dei suoi giocatori
2) sul livello della dirigenza del milan
3) sul livello della juve che vincera lo scudo a marzo

e su tutto quello che vuoi...

chiellini e uno dei 3 migliori centrali della serie a.
chiellini e anche uno dei 5 difensori piu scorretti della serie a (e quando dico 5 e proprio per vedere se riesci a fare un passo in avanti in obbietivia... perche per me e tranquillamente sul podio...).

non sto parlando di mexes... che e a livello assoluto uno dei migliori difensori della serie a (ma non riesce a rendere come potrebbe) e in valore reale.. sul campo... non vale moltissimo.
e proprio per colpa del suo poco cervello... ogni tanto impazzisce.

ma NON PUOI dire che chiellini e corretto.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> dai tom... ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici?
> e poi dici pure che sei obbietivo ?
> 
> ma veramente... vai su altri forum di squadre (inter, lazio, roma...) e chiedi cosa pensano di chiellini... perche su milanworld a parte 2-3 utenti che non sono obbietivi... il resto del forum e veramente obbietivo...
> ...



Ma per vedere coerenza basta vedere mourinhomifottotuamoglie.
Ha chiesto.
Gli è stata mostrata una "evidenza".
Ha fatto un passo indietro.
Invece c'è chi, combattendo contro i fantasmi, perde in automatico ogni credibilità di sorta.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Probabilmente s'è offeso. Non era nostra intenzione offenderti per questa ostruzione!

 zio!


----------



## Dexter (14 Ottobre 2013)

Gattuso ha sempre picchiato e fatto fallacci,ma in campo non ha mai fatto sceneggiate,non ha mai piagnucolato o simulato nè ha mai fatto il moralista in televisione o sui giornali. Chiellini è un giocatore meschino,scorretto...Si butta per terra,picchia a palla lontana,piange sempre e rilascia 2 interviste al giorno dove parla di morale. Vorrei a riguardo sapere cosa ne pensano gi altri juventini,perchè mi auguro che Tomtom navigatore sia un caso isolato di uno che di calcio non ci capisce un acca,d'altronde ogni squadra ha tifosi del genere totalmente non obiettivi.


----------



## Liuk (14 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ah ecco. Quindi ciò che rende Chiellini, a differenza di Gattuso, uno scorretto e un infàme non sono i falli e i comportamenti antisportivi ma il suo indugiare per terra e il suo lamentarsi con l'arbitro dopo aver ricevuto in pugno? Quindi è così che stanno le cose, non avevo capito!
> 
> Comunque ripeto, paragonare mexes a chiellini è da pazzi.



Mi piacerebbe vedere un video con una "OSTRUZIONE" di Gattuso, o con dei pugni.
Anzi eccolo, l'ho trovato:




No accidenti, questo non va bene, si vede chiaramente che è Jordan che cerca di inventare un giallo, un po' come Robinho con Bonucci.

No, seriamente, si potrebbe aprire un topic per raccogliere tutte queste perle? Tipo un "Zio Tom Awards"... ahahahah


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ad ogni post di Tom & Jerry, la mia risposta sarà sempre: 


Guardate che non è mica da tutti negare l'evidenza con questa convinzione, pochi hanno il fegato per farlo!

Complimenti, Tom, ti stringerei la mano...dopo essermi grattato il...


----------



## alexrossonero (14 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>


----------



## Tom! (15 Ottobre 2013)

Chiudiamola qui. Capisco per quale motivo siete rappresentati da Suma, Pellegatti e Ruiu. Bye.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chiudiamola qui. Capisco per quale motivo siete rappresentati da Suma, Pellegatti e Ruiu. Bye.



E' un addio???


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chiudiamola qui. Capisco per quale motivo siete rappresentati da Suma, Pellegatti e Ruiu. Bye.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



E' gobbo, è la sua natura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' gobbo, è la sua natura.



Dispiace.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dispiace.



Non si deve sorprendere se qualcuno lo piglia per il deretano dopo le tante pirlate scritte (in modo provocatorio).


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nooo TomTom non abbandonarci!!! Come faremo senza la tua obiettività??


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chiudiamola qui. Capisco per quale motivo siete rappresentati da Suma, Pellegatti e Ruiu. Bye.



Ma no scusa. Capisco per le menate per il naso che hai preso (anche se debbo dire, giustamente), però se mi vuoi dimostrare la tua tesi, allora devi riuscire a sostenere un discorso. Non che se non hai modo di dimostrare alcunché, te ne vai.
Se no sei tale quale ai grillini del forum. Cianci ma quando si tratta di contenuti, stai a 0.


----------



## Liuk (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chiudiamola qui. Capisco per quale motivo siete rappresentati da Suma, Pellegatti e Ruiu. Bye.



Eh lo so, che ci vuoi fare...
Noi milanisti avremmo voluto un giornale obiettivo come Tuttosport, ma purtroppo era già preso....


----------



## Dexter (15 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma no scusa. Capisco per le menate per il naso che hai preso (anche se debbo dire, giustamente), però se mi vuoi dimostrare la tua tesi, allora devi riuscire a sostenere un discorso. Non che se non hai modo di dimostrare alcunché, te ne vai.
> Se no sei tale quale ai grillini del forum. Cianci ma quando si tratta di contenuti, stai a 0.


Morto,avrà 16-17 anni,lascia perdere.


----------



## forzajuve (15 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha mai fatto sceneggiate e non è mai andato a piagnucolare davanti alle telecamere, quello sì che lo avrebbe reso un infàme.
> 
> Se non bastano 2-3 episodi per etichettare Chiellini, per coerenza non bastano nemmeno per Mexes e per nessun altro.
> 
> Ti prego continua.


 Gattuso w tosto ma non w scorretto...un altro nome e Ambrosini quello si che e un fabbro.il povero Isla grida ancora vendetta..


----------



## Liuk (15 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Gattuso w tosto ma non w scorretto...un altro nome e Ambrosini quello si che e un fabbro.il povero Isla grida ancora vendetta..



Falloso è diverso da grintoso e diverso da scorretto.
Scorretto è chi usa le mani più che i piedi o tira calcioni e testate, come Mexes, Chiellini, Materazzi o Montero.
Difensori come Maldini, Samuel, Rio Ferdinand non sono certo delle mammolette, eppure nessuno li ha mai accusati di essere scorretti.


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2013)

Altro esempio: Diaz è scorretto, Carrozzieri è falloso.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Chiudiamola qui. Capisco per quale motivo siete rappresentati da Suma, Pellegatti e Ruiu. Bye.



A parte che questi tre sono schifati da quasi tutti i milanisti...

A voi invece vi rappresenta Einstein...


----------



## Mou (16 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma per vedere coerenza basta vedere mourinhomifottotuamoglie.
> Ha chiesto.
> Gli è stata mostrata una "evidenza".
> Ha fatto un passo indietro.
> Invece c'è chi, combattendo contro i fantasmi, perde in automatico ogni credibilità di sorta.



Non aspiro al ruolo di mascotte del forum


----------



## forzajuve (17 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A parte che questi tre sono schifati da quasi tutti i milanisti...
> 
> A voi invece vi rappresenta Einstein...



haha..non ci toccate Pompillio e l idolo della curva..con questa si e superato ogni limite..chiefo il ban all utente


----------



## Jaqen (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ehilà


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo ieri la sua valutazione si transfermarkt ha certamente raggiunto i 50 mln...

Inoltre siamo tutti stati abbagliati dalla sua enorme fisicità e dalla sua capacità di fare ostruzione senza fare fallo e senza farsi espellere...


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2013)

Belle le facce stupite quando le sue consuete trattenute in area vengono punite in ambito europeo.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

Thread dell'anno 
E' un no contest


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Morto che parla (25 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Si è dimenticato di sottolineare che il record di otto possessi diventa europeo nel momento in cui si prendono in considerazione i giocatori mancini che possono giocare come quarto di difesa


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Grande Chiellini, fortissimo, fenomeno!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

L'uomo che fa dell'ostruzione un vanto. AVE Chiellino!


----------



## Canonista (25 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Deliziaci ancora...non puoi sparire così, villano!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Deliziaci ancora...non puoi sparire così, villano!



E' stato bannato


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' stato bannato



Come? no! perché?!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Come? no! perché?!



[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Canonista (25 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' stato bannato


----------



## Liuk (25 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' stato bannato



speriamo torni presto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>





Canonista ha scritto:


>





Liuk ha scritto:


>


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' stato bannato



dispiace


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Ottobre 2013)

Nel frattempo, Bergessio ieri sera si è autofratturato il perone, per sfuggire al rischio di rimanere accecato per sempre dalla folgorante aureola di Sua Nasonità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, Bergessio ieri sera si è autofratturato il perone, per sfuggire al rischio di rimanere accecato per sempre dalla folgorante aureola di Sua Nasonità.



Che fighetta Bergessio,gli è bastata un'_ostruzione_,che _probabilmente è fallo_,per farsi male?
E comunque vi sfido a trovare un difensore centrale,che può fare anche il terzino,con fisicità,piede mancino e un perone disfato ad un attaccante argentino,che sia più forte di Giorgione.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Ottobre 2013)

Il perone di Bergessio se l'è conquistato sul campo.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

E Bergessio ha pure continuato a giocare, da quanto ho sentito alla radio.
Volevo vedere il fallo, ma ieri 90esimo minuto non l'ha mostrato.Qualcuno ha il video? Sul tubo pare che non ci sia.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini si è scusato pubblicamente. E' un signore.


----------



## Canonista (31 Ottobre 2013)

E' stato Bergessio a commettere fallo su Chiellini, se guardate la moviola al contrario, ruotata di 38 gradi, saltellando a testa in giù ed alternando un occhio aperto e uno chiuso si vede chiaramente. Pochi cazz1.

Inoltre Chiellini è uno corretto, queste cose non le sopporta, non potrebbe mai farle.

Malpensanti.


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate qualcuno che trova e pubblica il fallo di CHiellini su Bergessio? Voglio vedere cosa ha combinato stavolta il Macellaio Gentiluomo.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2013)

Il video non si trova ancora...

comunque Pulvirenti ha preso un abbaglio non è possibile definire l'interveto di Chiellini:

di una violenza inaudita, spocchioso e vigliacco, commesso da uno che sa di godere dell'impunità...

secondo me costui ignora clamorosamente la fisicità di Chiellini altrimenti si accorgerebbe della sua correttezza sul campo...

inoltre certamente Chiello è stato provocato....


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Chiellini si è scusato pubblicamente. E' un signore.




Beh no...ha praticamente detto che la colpa è di Bergessio...

Lui è entrato per prendere il pallone, Bergessio lo ha anticipato e così ha colpito la gamba dell'argentino...quindi è colpa di Bergessio che si è permesso di anticipare il grande Giorgio...2 mesi fuori così impara!


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Ottobre 2013)

Best thread of the year


----------



## Snape (31 Ottobre 2013)

Bergessio frattura del perone ? Vi prego, riabilitate tom. Vi prego.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

e poi si lamenta se viene espulso in champions, meriterebbe una squalifica a vita


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

[h=1]Pulvirenti: "Intervento vigliacco"
Chiellini: "Mi dispiace davvero"[/h]
Giorgio, calciatore pulito ed onesto.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il video non si trova ancora...


Questa è chiara censura del sistema anti Chiello.
Il complotto nei suoi confronti non avrà mai fine.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Claudio Bergessio* esplode contro lo juventino reo di aver *colpito Gonzalo*. Fatto sta che su twitter spunta un post decisamente poco elegante indirizzato ovviamente a *Chiellini*:* "Che uomo di mer.da".* A fine partita tocca poi a *Gonzalo Bergessio *rincarare la dose: "Il fallo di Chiellini era evidente: è stato un gesto che non ha nulla a che vedere con questo sport, una di quelle situazioni che devono sparire da questo mondo. Se *Chiellini *mi ha chiesto scusa? No, mi ha detto che mi sono buttato e che faccio il cinema, ma è evidente che il cinema lo fa un’altra persona. La prova tv è il minimo...".


questa è per palati fini e per intenditori....


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Claudio Bergessio* esplode contro lo juventino reo di aver *colpito Gonzalo*. Fatto sta che su twitter spunta un post decisamente poco elegante indirizzato ovviamente a *Chiellini*:* "Che uomo di mer.da".* A fine partita tocca poi a *Gonzalo Bergessio *rincarare la dose: "Il fallo di Chiellini era evidente: è stato un gesto che non ha nulla a che vedere con questo sport, una di quelle situazioni che devono sparire da questo mondo. Se *Chiellini *mi ha chiesto scusa? No, mi ha detto che mi sono buttato e che faccio il cinema, ma è evidente che il cinema lo fa un’altra persona. La prova tv è il minimo...".
> 
> 
> questa è per palati fini e per intenditori....



Video del fallo in questione?


----------



## Snape (31 Ottobre 2013)

Riabilitate tom dai.


----------



## Doctore (31 Ottobre 2013)

ma vogliamo mettere in dubbio la correttezza e la trasparenza di questo giocatore?


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Claudio Bergessio* esplode contro lo juventino reo di aver *colpito Gonzalo*. Fatto sta che su twitter spunta un post decisamente poco elegante indirizzato ovviamente a *Chiellini*:* "Che uomo di mer.da".* A fine partita tocca poi a *Gonzalo Bergessio *rincarare la dose: "Il fallo di Chiellini era evidente: è stato un gesto che non ha nulla a che vedere con questo sport, una di quelle situazioni che devono sparire da questo mondo. Se *Chiellini *mi ha chiesto scusa? No, mi ha detto che mi sono buttato e che faccio il cinema, ma è evidente che il cinema lo fa un’altra persona. La prova tv è il minimo...".
> 
> 
> questa è per palati fini e per intenditori....



Mitico!!


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Video del fallo in questione?



Trasfermarket l'ha rimosso ovunque perchè altrimenti sarebbero obbligati ad abbassare la valutazione del ragazzo, non sarebbe più tra i primi 5 al mondo ed il Barca smetterebbe di cercarlo.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ho appena visto il fallo che il correttissimo Chiellini ha commesso  E s'è beccato solo il giallo
Dopotutto è colpa del tallone di Bergessio


----------



## Dexter (1 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] se puoi per favore cambiare il nome della discussione in topic ufficiale chiellini,grazie


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Riabilitate tom dai.



almeno ci facciamo quattro risate dai


----------



## Canonista (1 Novembre 2013)

Dai finitela di criticate Giorgione...dopotutto, dove lo trovate un centrale che può fare anche il terzino, che sa bere il caffè con la mano sinistra e che sa usare anche la destra per impugnare la forchetta? 
Siamo fortunati ad averlo in Italia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Trasfermarket l'ha rimosso ovunque perchè altrimenti sarebbero obbligati ad abbassare la valutazione del ragazzo, non sarebbe più tra i primi 5 al mondo ed il Barca smetterebbe di cercarlo.



Giustamente, vedrai che si scatenerà un asta per Chiellini tra Real, Barca, Monaco, PSG e City.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2013)

Spero la carriera di Chiellini possa concludersi nel modo più scomposto possibile


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto il fallo. Un intervento duro, però non credo cattivo, perchè il nasone aveva realmente l'intenzione beccare palla (non è un fallo da tergo), solo che Bergessio è spuntato all'improvviso.

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ho il link del video, però è postato sul sito del Giornale, quindi non so come postarlo qui. Metto direttamente il link o te lo invio per mp e fai te???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Novembre 2013)

Dice GonDe che dovete sciacquarvi la bocca


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2013)

Magari non l'ha fatto apposta (ne dubito visto il tipo)...però fare interventi così a centrocampo sul 4-0 in una partita stradecisa....beh...ops dimenticavo che Chiello è un guerriero...

leggere i commenti dei gobbi poi.... per esempio...

il fallo di chiellini è un intervento duro su una *palla contesa *(?) non in possesso di bergessio​
oppure

Il fallo di Chiellini è un intervento "duro" per prendere la palla. Entrambi stanno andando sul pallone. Bergessio mette la gamba per fare﻿ protezione e beccarsi il fallo, è una cosa che fanno la maggior parte dei giocatori in serie A. Soltanto che se vedi arrivarti un treno addosso io avrei evitato di mettere la gamba per cercarmi il fallo. *Un giocatore sveglio e intelligente su queste cose ci pensa. *

​Le parole di Gonde poi sono semplicemente oscene...


----------



## Canonista (1 Novembre 2013)

Che giocatore scorretto Bergessio...non si può mica mettere il piede per proteggere la palla!


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Novembre 2013)

Un qualsiasi calciatore, dalla serie A ai dilettanti, se entra in quel modo sa perfettamente che farà male all'avversario. Insomma, lo vede, sa che metterà la gamba per cercare di contendere il pallone e difenderlo: entrare in quel modo, con quella violenza, è semplicemente da delinquenti.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2013)

ma il povero chiellini si e pure preso il giallo ?

ingiustizia profonda


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

Il difensore italiano più scorretto del campionato. E viene ovunque incensato e additato come esempio, benissimo


----------



## Gekyn (2 Novembre 2013)

l'avesse fatto balottelli un fallo del genere, tutti i giornali, telegiornali e politici vari sarebbero a gridare allo scandalo alla mela marcia al ragazzo irrecuperabile


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2013)

Ai Mondiali vedrà più espulsioni di quante non ne abbia viste nella sua carriera fino ad ora.


----------

